# Untitled



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

!!


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

!



!


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)




----------



## Martyroc (Feb 1, 2012)

Oohhhh! I need that! The less I have to worry about the wood going through my head the better. How much? Does it come with Lady Gaga?


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)




----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

matthennori @ lumberjocks.com


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

" One moon shows in every pool ; in every pool the one moon " ~ zen proverb


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

~ off day ?


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)




----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

Hi , gene .


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)




----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)




----------



## Porchfish (Jun 20, 2011)

Looks good to me ! but can I get it without the silly girl ?


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

~ Porchfish

@ *Porchfish *, Yes you can Don, as long as you stay left . " * I Said Left , Damn It* "* !*


----------



## davidmicraig (Nov 21, 2009)

Knowing my luck, I would forget to lock the fence and would slam the steel against my saw blade. No kickback but death by projectile shrapnel 

*moment* - I will eventually hurt myself in the shop because, when I least expect it, that girl with the clown mask is going to pop up from my sub-conscious and scream "Boo!"

Parents have strange ideas sometimes. Like "Wouldn't David just love these serial killer clowns with glow in the dark makeup staring at him all night long?" Parents should not be allowed to choose the pictures that hang on the wall of a child's room. If being forced to dress like Bobby Brady wasn't bad enough. You just can't walk away from that…


----------



## mtnwild (Sep 28, 2008)

I like it! Looks quick and easy…........cool…...............


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie) (Mar 30, 2011)

not real sure about that set up. but really like the bad romance she is a great entertainer ,saved the pic of the moon love that proverb


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

Sorry about that clown phobia David . We all have our traumas to bear . Maybe hypnosis ?

Then at least you would be able to go to the circus . Have you ever noticed that the word 'kickback' has two

meanings ? Especially for woodworkers . One is dreaded and the other meaning is looked forward to .

Bobby Brady ? ......that brought a smile ….and then some …as usual ! Thanks . .....................................You actually watched that grip-tite video ? I watched about half of it . : )


----------



## davidmicraig (Nov 21, 2009)

I know you didn't watch it. That is why I thought I would break it down for you


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

You know me too well !


----------



## davidmicraig (Nov 21, 2009)

Not yet, but give me time


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

I once ran a cabinet saw in a factory for about 4 months , 8 hrs . a day .No guard , no splitter ( rv knife ) . Great saw , though . Each bundle had what seemed an infinite number of widths . Standing there looking at the cut list like a short order cook . And they wanted you to work faster than a short order cook !
After 4 months , I was certifiably bonkers . I told the foreman that I was either going to the mental hospital , or he could transfer me to another dept. He transfered me . I still have mild post traumatic saw disorder . They are my 'clowns ' . I like track saws , and I go slow as molasses on sheet goods,and I take *my *cut list to a cabinet shop for dimentioned lumber for projects .


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

Let me put my really really really dark sunglasses back on !


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

*Gene* , now that's my kind of moon ! : )


----------



## Martyroc (Feb 1, 2012)

BAZINGA!


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

!



!


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

!



! I'm on my second tequila and just googled 'weird woodworking '.
Man the scroll saws , full speed ahead .


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

I was just wondering if one built a frame or toy box or a low cradenza and covered them with these

gears ,and painted them with animals (as shown ) or their favorite fantasy or theme characters , how long it

would hold their attention ? Probably for awhile . It would be great for their bedrooms , or something to

occupy thier time while waiting in Medical offices . hummmmm. Well ,start your own cottage cottage industry,

then go on " Shark Tank " , and let me know how that turns out . Or, just make one for the kids just for fun .

Should stimulate their imagination…........until they need a diaper change or get hungry !


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

!



!


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

What an awesome video, moment. I was mesmerized for the whole 7-1/2 minutes. Thanks for this video.

helluvawreck
https://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

I am very happy to have shared it with you , helluawreck .


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie) (Mar 30, 2011)

after noon* moment* i borrowed a copy of ten seconds that was a great video just makes me realize how awesome of a place we live in ,and have a great day as its the present you are given**


----------



## vipond33 (Jul 25, 2011)

Will this table-saw device stop crop circles, like the ones pictured in the first video? 
Just as dangerous as any kickback, without the jabbering of the sales booth guy, they are poised to make head scratching a national epidemic. 
And why, pray tell, do the gears in the second video look like an infection in our minds to recreate them in wood? Hmm? 
Are you an alien Moment? Show us your long form birth certificate!




Take a look. It's a long one but a good one.


----------



## vonhagen (Dec 5, 2011)

moment, you watch the video on the saw you se how he stops the cut. if you stop the cut at anytime you will get deflection that will created a burn or opiste depending how your fence is set, if your saw is heeling then you will have a problem or if the fence is canting out to much you will pull away and the blade will do the same thing. power feed my friend. on my elmo 3 the fences work away from each other as not to have any heel cut on either fence and it has to be dailed in perfect for both cuts, how is this posible? ps give me an hour with lady gaga and she will be polishing 2 inch dowell stock for an unknown project. nasty girl should meet a woodworker. do you know how they pronounce vasinline in german? veenershliden


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

You know me ,Blaine…......It's all about the humor .

That G-T demo guy said , i quote ….." The reason we get kickback is that we are not controliing our Wood ."

I swear , that line maid me laugh out loud !

I went back and watched the vid .

I agree with you about the deflection, veenershiden !

Im no tree phsycologist , but…..ive….been…...around . : )

you cannot let wood control you .

Wood is very controling…....and LOUD .

The grips are ok ,......the fence ,on the other hand, is just laughable ,

It looks like it was made on a break press . : )

You need about 7 vertical inches milled steel fence , about two in. thick ?

Dual glides on bearings and a really good lock .

That would beef up the concept a little ,

Like you said though , power feed is theway to go .

I am really not opposed to anything that makes it safer to work with a TS .

From an engineering standpoint ,regarding the grips ,

you are far more qualified than I am to talk about that stuff .

Happy Cinco de Mayo ,my friend

*BTW….little known fact…..........Lady GaGa is a* *Woodworker*..............veernerstictchen* !


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

@ vipond33

*Aliens are really into grain ,and they really know drafting* !

*I actually saw video where the aliens landed and made a crop circle .*

*They use sticks just like we do .*


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

!



! ~ good advice


----------



## ssnvet (Jan 10, 2012)

Trivia question….

Where is Bob Seger from and what was The first song he ever wrote?

No Google foo….. You know it or you don't


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

I have no freeking idea where he is from . I can probably narrow it down to the Western Hemisphere ,maybe. I don't know* it* . Yet* , I am aware that I don't* know *it*.....and that's got to count for something atleadt philisopicaly . Right? HUH ? But I do know that you should get the hell out of Denver and doin't even stop for gas in Ft . Collins . Too many Asin Goths and people around with questionable hair . Right ? yeah damn straight , you know what I;m talking about . And if you are from Denver doiun't give me a hard time,.............you know that you want to get the hell out of there and drink tequilla in texussssss abd bourbon on bourbon street . Yeah ! i;m lucid to that hilucination ….................feeelme


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie) (Mar 30, 2011)

seager was born in Ann Arbor, Michigan I think his dad worked for ford motor company i was an old UAW rep before i retired just always heard of him when i was in Detroit from time to time his first song maybe nite moves he was a round for a time before he hit stadom but then it mat be get out of denver


----------



## ssnvet (Jan 10, 2012)

Eddie get's half the prize….. Ann Arbor it is…. I used to play hockey against his alma matter Ann Arbor Pioneer High (we always crushed them), though be it 20 years after he dun grajitated.

I had to fact check myself and apologize for the first song…. I thought it was Heavy Music, and though that was his first hit, he wrote a bunch of stuff b4 that…

Live Bullet was my first ever album (I had to buy it after my older brother caught me playing his copy and kicked my but).... and it's still one of my all time favs.

I"m still smarting because my parents put the kabosh on me going with older friends to see him live at the county fair… and I never did get to see him live. Maybe I'll catch the 401K tour.

Has anybody else out there noticed a talent deficit in the music scene today. They're all real good at flashing skin and making X-tapes…. just wish they could write good songs.

Get out of Denver baby!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie) (Mar 30, 2011)

*VET* Bobs one of my favorites ,if he ever get close to Louisiana ill be there its on my bucket list,great entertainer.yes some of them use their sex appeal to get attention but i dont see any thing wrong with it i like seeing as much as hearing like cher shes a great entertainer and uses all she has or like Lady GaGa shes great very beautiful voice and pretty too. take Mikel Jackson for instance dont know about his personal stuff but as a enternaner he was at the top of the game .dont care for some of music but then i like blue grass to and its not received by all. i guess beauty is in the eye of the beholder

*moment* great tread , and as most artist i know very witty and a eye and ear for catching the things usually over looked by most of us.


----------



## Knothead62 (Apr 17, 2010)

Lady Gaga? I think there should be one letter deleted in the second word. JMHO.


----------



## vipond33 (Jul 25, 2011)

Hi!! I'm back!! Just went to powder my…....and I come back and I'm gone!! How can that be?? The space time continuum problem here is more than I can handle. My head hurts.
Do you know how much I just hate those silly billy flags? That much!! What are we talking here? No more than your average fat plumber shows crawling under your sink! So there.

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

*Gene* ,You must be nearing the Zenosphere , as far as i can tell , on that continuum thing .

I might may have to check with sodabowski and see what he says .

She may *be* a plumber , to think she may not be because she is a woman would be sexist .

Your teleporter seems to have brought you back around once again .kuddos…..........M : )


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

*@ eddie * Iz wit u , man ,bluegrass and all .!



!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie) (Mar 30, 2011)

moment i think thats gospel music but its good . heres another gosple tune


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

These guys have played on the same bill with the Chocolate Drops .

More good gospel music . Last one, then back to some more sucular stuff ..!



!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie) (Mar 30, 2011)

i saw her at wal mart


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

Did you get her number ! Cuz I am lonely…..


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

!



!


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

Undeleetable ,

Thats what you are ,

Undeleetable ,

Though near or far ,

Like the songs of love that cling to me ,

How the thought of you does things to me ,

Undeleetable….............Undeleetable You …........ ~ Nat King Cole


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie) (Mar 30, 2011)

told her she was fine and asked but shes married said she was president of some plumbers local union.


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

President ,OMG ?! Another one taken . She was pretty* and* rich .


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

I know there are enough golden hammer lovers around here to make this interesting .
Be sure and sign up for my future class for making your own Golden Hammer .
Hammers will be provided for each class .
All you need to bring is a simple $ 20,000 bar of gold .
I am sure everyone will enjoy it.
PayPal accepted


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

*An important thing to consider*..........

*When you stick your tongue into a doughnut hole*

*There will only be Air*.

*When you stick your tongue into a Jelly doughnut ,*

*There will be ….....Jelly*

~ moment


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

!



!


----------



## vipond33 (Jul 25, 2011)

Pic#1 Alabama Hightail

Thought #2 Undeleteable? Just posted on the NSTF synchronicity channel!

Pic #3 tree


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

brilliant , Gene .

The following pictures have something in common ,































































































































































































































































































































































Can you guess what it is ?!


----------



## vipond33 (Jul 25, 2011)

A former minister of something or other in our government was a keynote speaker at an Ophthalmologist's convention. Walking to the podium he turned and looked back at a 12' poster of a gigantic eyeball hanging from the stage. He then said: I'm glad your not gynecologists". So eye think the I's have it. Until then I'm suspending disbelief.
gene


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

*Overalls Of Your Dreams*

I know there are enough overall lovers around here to make this interesting .

..............................never mind . : )


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

!



!


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)




----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)




----------



## vonhagen (Dec 5, 2011)

i took this one on the napali coast kauai hawaii


----------



## vonhagen (Dec 5, 2011)

this is why i dont live in north dakota anymore


----------



## vonhagen (Dec 5, 2011)




----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

I never lived in the Indian Ocean


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

This is a cafe off the coast of Zanzibar. I've never eaten there . Heard food was good


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

These are SNAILS


----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)

Moment - - it is guaranteed to be the best food /service for miles around!


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

@* DrDirt* , On this subject , I think you are absolutely 100 % correct , Sir : )


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

Another beach ….....................................................( GOA )


----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)

Combine Beaches and the king of Beach Music Jimmy Buffet…


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

!



!


----------



## vonhagen (Dec 5, 2011)




----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

You know Dr . , I watched that video . That is some sick hillbilly reggae music your are listening to there,

Nice Octopus ,too .

I see you have one of those quichey signatures that quotes Einstein .

A fellow Lumberjock seemed not to be too tolerant of my critque of

his Einstein quote ,and took exception to my theory that ;

" *The rational mind is a faithful servant et. etc.* "

What a nutty professor !!!!!!!

He knows how to ride on a beam of light ….....but come OHNN …..........................................................................................................................................................
Now , your signature Einstein quote is something I can be agreeable with ;
*

"All that we need to make to make us happy is something to be enthusiastic abou*t"

Einstein married his cousin ,and he was enthusiastic about that !

Now do you see what I was trying to say earlier about that whole " rational mind " thing ?


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

@ vonhagen , They really have some strange elephants in Hawaii , Nice Photos .


----------



## BruceCM (Apr 3, 2012)

Perhaps you cover this and I missed it, but how would you attach the anti-kickback mechanism to a non-metalic fence, like an Accufence?

BruceM


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

The grip tite fence slips over your fence .. note the c-clamps . Steel,magnetic…etc.

Vonhagen mills and builds his own table saws ,so I defer to him .


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie) (Mar 30, 2011)

whos Einstein


----------



## vonhagen (Dec 5, 2011)

those elephants are all over the desert here near borrege springs i have no idea who is making them but there all over the place in the middle of nowhere


















and they are all welded up steel plate i liked the little camel and just wanted to take him home with me but he is welded to the earth lol


----------



## vonhagen (Dec 5, 2011)

einstein is the guy making all those steel animals in the mohave desert i think


----------



## vonhagen (Dec 5, 2011)

some other things related to einstein


----------



## vonhagen (Dec 5, 2011)




----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

!



!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie) (Mar 30, 2011)

what a pretty woman, love to see her preform at a jazz club


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie) (Mar 30, 2011)




----------



## vipond33 (Jul 25, 2011)

Einstein didn't work with steel, though he may have stolen.
He was more a wood kinda guy. 
Would a light beam get me ice cream if I scream?
eg.









Figure 4: A local, deterministic, and Markovian (LDM) world. Event A is determined by the history of the universe inside of the backward light-cone
gene


----------



## vipond33 (Jul 25, 2011)

You want B, you gotta get through C.


----------



## vipond33 (Jul 25, 2011)

o








WTH? He's on my bench-top tonight!, or is it Hitler?


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie) (Mar 30, 2011)

gene it look like he crying , better go the other side of you bench


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

Looks like the Phantom of the Opera to me *,eddie* : )

*Gene* , I noticed that they have not deleted your " Toronto Hightail " photo yet . curious : )

Where's the center line on that pyramid ?

Let me get out my Fabersnatchy gauge and measure that fourth dimension . Look Out !!


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

!



!


----------



## vipond33 (Jul 25, 2011)

Such a soothing bedtime melody, Merci.


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

de nada


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

KEST DOES COPPER


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

!



!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie) (Mar 30, 2011)

those are some bad ramose there


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

yup


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

!



!


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

*@ Teresa* , .....i miss you


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie) (Mar 30, 2011)

very sorry about Teresa but its a nice song


----------



## vipond33 (Jul 25, 2011)

!insert a colourful picture here!! 
!a funny video!!
Not working! Why?!! Too many !!!!!?
Or not enough!!!!? !


----------



## vipond33 (Jul 25, 2011)

Caught this in the gut today as it was heading for the darkside of the moon. Would the no kickback table-saw have stopped this? I know I did. Peace cherry wood, peace.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie) (Mar 30, 2011)

OUCH !


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie) (Mar 30, 2011)




----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie) (Mar 30, 2011)




----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

!



!


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

!



!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie) (Mar 30, 2011)

now thats real music


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

from the heart


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

More of a Wagner man myself…


----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)

Renners you are killing me!!!
That is one of my favorite cartoons…. right behind the one time the coyote caught the road runner and held up is "now what do I do?" sign.

Einstein is a great bagel company he started with his brother…. LOL heard he was decent at math as well.

Moment - decided to switch up my tag line with a little Seuss for a change of pace


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie) (Mar 30, 2011)

Renners u gotta love that wabbit


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie) (Mar 30, 2011)

*dr dirt* you silly wabbit * runners* was talking about Richard Wagner (1813-1883) i wonder if these greats knew that one day there music would be the sound tracks to cartoons and most all movies .they would proable get a good laugh about it.and to think that at one time Handel-Sarabande was prohibited by the law to be played .


----------



## vipond33 (Jul 25, 2011)

And I do


----------



## JL7 (Apr 13, 2010)




----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie) (Mar 30, 2011)

Jeff there everywhere ….everywhere just gotta see


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie) (Mar 30, 2011)

gene thats the first time i heard Gazebo i like Chopin cool


----------



## JL7 (Apr 13, 2010)




----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

Brutal








~ A F…ing Snail


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

!



!


----------



## JL7 (Apr 13, 2010)




----------



## JL7 (Apr 13, 2010)




----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

I had a cartoon avatar once …. then I found out it was writing emails to my friends!


----------



## derosa (Aug 21, 2010)

For those who think that the old bands were better and nothing good is produced today I offer you




No it isn't better, more a statement on losing sight of the fact that music and tastes change. The song makes more sense if you grew up in the 80s but applies to any time. I was recently saddened to discover many of my favorite bands from college on the oldies station but really enjoy a lot of modern music.

For a better modern band I offer the Fray, one of the few that I've actually gone to see in concert. 





For a band that always has a good message in their lyrics and decent music videos


----------



## JL7 (Apr 13, 2010)




----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie) (Mar 30, 2011)




----------



## vipond33 (Jul 25, 2011)

Back on track to the OP, a big pile of sand dumped near my house oh so recently








& what, 60, 70 feet high?

Now is there any danger of kickback here?

Well, only if it's the makings of a beach,
and you're a 98 lb weakling,
and there's a bully nearby,
and he has plans for putting some in your face,
and Charles Atlas is dead.

So which music will save you?
Old band or modern?
gene


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

I'm not trying to alarm you, but that's like the mountain from Close Encounters of the Third Kind.

Maybe you should head out of town for a few days, or make a tin foil hat.


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

I didn't know you had sand in Canada , Gene ! Amazing . There is a lot of kickback possible if the wind gets up to over fifty miles per hour . Then we would need to put on our tin foil hats and tin foil parkas and hat beards .


----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)

Who would have thought a ukelele remake of Louis Armstrong and Judy Garland would be so awesome.

Using this as a background music track for vacation pictures for a lifetime of travels of my folks for their memorial service.


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

That is a wonderful and thoughtful choice for your Folks' memorial service .


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie) (Mar 30, 2011)

*Dr Drit* a very fitting song for their memorial ,had not really ever lister real close to that song but just did and your right it was awesome.choice


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie) (Mar 30, 2011)

*gene*

i see no danger of kick back ,but who ever is dumping all that sand let them be they are far to much for even Charles Atlas. just hope its not saw dust


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

If this lot turn up outside your door asking to use the washroom, DON'T LET THEM IN.


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

Having been inspired by the Doc , I have been reconsidering using a signature line ,and I have been toying with a few :

1. " My stomach hurts, must have been the Taco Bell food . "

2. " Don't do that , don't even *think* of doing *that* "

3. " OK , go ahead and do *that* "

4. " Don't *bite It* ,..*..cut it* . "

5. " If it doesn't fit ,don't force it .But If we can *grease it *then we can *ease it* ."

6. " Monkey Sea , Monkey Shore ,..........shore do . "

7. " EEqualsMCSquared "

8. " Can you hold please "

9. " I am so poor . When someone cuts me a piece of cake ,...it only has one side . "

10. " Whether you think you can , or think you can't , it's obvious as hell that you are over thinking . "

11. " Brain damage ? Where the heck did you come up with that diagnosis ? "


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie) (Mar 30, 2011)

hay moment
keep toying you will find the right one ,you are very witty whether ever you think you can , or cant think of. it obvious as hell you are putting a lot of thought in it* *


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

*@ renners* , There are certain things to consider before letting aliens into your washroom .

1. They are slippery when they are soaped up .

2. No hair or love handles to grab onto.

3 . No telling how many interplanetary beings they are into .

4 . Always want you to do ' unearthly things ' to them .


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

*Copper*








~ S. Derinoz








~ Schwartzman








~Venetian mask by INSIGNIA








~ Mineralarts' Lorena Moore








~ Patric Amos , " Yuguaht Wind Blower "







~ paintball

........................................................................................................................................................
*
Cold Steel *

Actually ,this design of a short sword dates back thousands of years . Nice video , I like Chopin .

!



!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie) (Mar 30, 2011)

moment they were the weapon to have in that era ,it was all hand to hand and that would be the one to have


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie) (Mar 30, 2011)




----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie) (Mar 30, 2011)




----------



## vipond33 (Jul 25, 2011)

Over The Rainbow has been covered countless times and for good reason.
The ukelele version above is very soft and sweet and fitting.

My favourite version is an upbeat one from the Toronto punk/new wave scene, circa 1979. 
I give you Toby Swann.


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

*I'm still the same , how bout u ? * !



!


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

S!



!

Someone crack a window


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie) (Mar 30, 2011)

gene not sure on that version but then could be the wine


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie) (Mar 30, 2011)

moment that is a relaxed cat


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie) (Mar 30, 2011)

me too,cool signature line


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

One for all the ukelele lovers.






One of the first recordings ever to be banned by the BBC, so I'm told.


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

Yeah , and I can see why . Those knees bouncing up and down are creepy . Some tweaker

singing about voyeurism and bouncing around . The blond in the gorgeous silk ensemble

was nice enough ey ?!



!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie) (Mar 30, 2011)




----------



## vipond33 (Jul 25, 2011)

eddie -
As far as anti-kickback tunes go this one is so slow that Charles Atlas would be reincarnated through DNA cloning before all my sand makes it through Enya's hourglass. Pleasant to watch her though in a hazy Vaseline lens high reverb way.
Just kickback and relax, nu?


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie) (Mar 30, 2011)

lol* gene* it dose have a kick back tune ,thats a big hour glass but you have a few more hours of sand there.


----------



## vipond33 (Jul 25, 2011)




----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie) (Mar 30, 2011)

just came by to lisen to a few tunes moment hope all is going well with ya,


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

Enya.
No. No no no no no no no. 




Reminds me of a romance 25 years ago.
She was the one who tore my beating heart from chest and held it up for me to see.
She always put on Enya at bedtime.
I'm still like one of Pavlov's dogs when I hear Orinoco Flow.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie) (Mar 30, 2011)

here you go runners


----------



## vipond33 (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm more than just a pretty face, well not that much more actually but I am, I am!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie) (Mar 30, 2011)

i,ll have to agree with you on that one* Gene*,they sure do grow them pretty up in Canada.to much and you will get kick backs* *


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie) (Mar 30, 2011)

*gene* hope moments ok been real quite last few weeks ,usealy talking up a strom


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)




----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie) (Mar 30, 2011)

glad to hear your safe and kick back free


----------



## vipond33 (Jul 25, 2011)

Great song but, uh, I think she's saying she can't find his brain. 
Why? Cause it's being studied in my daughter's Comparative Nonsense class.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie) (Mar 30, 2011)

LOL your a mess *gene*,just wondering what happen to *moment* miss that quick wit ,you both are fun to hear from


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

Canadians are smart .

This car was invented by Canadians . Why ? ...because they are smart .










If you don't think that Canadians are smart , think again .

They have installed these at all border crossings and you can't get in unless you pass










Health Care is exemplary in Canada .










Education ? Everyone deserves a little tear gas now and then , it's the smart thing to do . Ask the French .










Canadians invented the smartest candy in the world .










Canadians were the first to add immunity to Breakfast Foods ,

Thus immunizing their children against cyber bullies . That's smart .










Two Mounties escort U.S. Ambassador Anderson . Smart uniforms .










Canada is divided into two distinct political areas , to avoid confusion .










The Royal President of Canada is handsome *and* smart ; The Hon. Gerry Dee










Canadians invented the scariest sport ever .



















Canadian Architecture is admired the world over .










Preview of tonight's upcoming feature presentation ….


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

*gene*, ...I caught you a delicious bass . Will mail it to you . Is there any restriction on dry ice entering your country by post ?

!



!


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

You are traveling beyond time and space ,into another dimension , you have just crossed over into the Twilight Zone …....or southern Saskatchewan , .....one of those probly .










!



!


----------



## vipond33 (Jul 25, 2011)

UNCLE! UNCLE!
All other LJ's : "Why don't you two get a room?" 
-We have, we did!-
More at 6.
gene

Now I finally understand why the CN Tower stands up so straight and tall. Top that usans.


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

Those Canadians may be smart, but they sure do have a peculiar dress sense.


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

Are you poking fun at Canadians , or poking fun at Beavers ? *: )*


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie) (Mar 30, 2011)

you know i really liked that MLSC power lift well not the lift but that circle cutting jig it had,


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie) (Mar 30, 2011)

gene what tower


----------



## vipond33 (Jul 25, 2011)

Canadians are smart. Here are our smartest.




Dry ice is just like our humour, not allowed into the country because we are full of it already, just like our wet water.
Eddie, uh you can't see the tower cause the camera's facing the wrong way.
gene


----------



## vipond33 (Jul 25, 2011)




----------



## balidoug (Aug 13, 2011)

I'm a quarter Canadian, unless part of that quarter was my hair, in which case it's less than a quarter Canadian, so I couldn't just lurk.


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

EH


----------



## vipond33 (Jul 25, 2011)

Balidoug, octocanadians are welcome, good hair is optional.

Moment, you have nailed it cause my initials are, not surprisingly, EH.

It's a strange brew of woodworkers here but there's not quite enough hosers and kickback artists to get us out of all these woodworking distractions. Feh.


----------



## balidoug (Aug 13, 2011)




----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

I've been to Toronto.
Loved it.
Niagara too.
Canada rocks.
I even stood on the glass panels in the CN Tower looking at all the people like ants below. 
Exit through the gift shop with the 'World's Tallest Pencil'. Ching!, ching! 
My first experience of driving an automatic car was from the parking lot of Hertz at YYZ.
I thought I'd take a few laps around the car park to get used to this MASSIVE-non-European-land-yacht-gas-guzzling-monster and then head to our Hotel. 
But it didn't work out like that. 
One left turn and onto the freeway - wrong side of the road in an automatic. 
Holy Crap! 
I wasn't expecting that. 
Nearly hitting the windscreen with every dab of the brakes 
(wrong footed brake operation - I know that now). 
Still, we didn't die, and we laugh about it now.
If you've ever seen a "World's Craziest Driver's" show on TV featuring a big massive white Canadian car reversing up the freeway outside Toronto airport, circa 2005, that was me. Missed the turning and running late.
Pancakes and bacon. Molson. Raccoons.
I'm definitely going back one day.


----------



## JL7 (Apr 13, 2010)




----------



## JL7 (Apr 13, 2010)




----------



## vipond33 (Jul 25, 2011)




----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

.............................................................Mom and Dad…..........................................................................

This is a picture of my Mom and Dad drinking in a bar in 1959 .


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

...................................................Aunt and Uncle …................................................................................

This is a picture of aunt Elizabeth and uncle Richard at the bar in 1964 .


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

.............................................................My Sister …...............................................................................

This is a picture of my sister Bianca ,relaxing at home in 2011 .


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

I think I did too .


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

....................................................Aunt Roz …........................................................................................

This is a picture of my aunt Roz and her three boys from Arkansas in 1999 .


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie) (Mar 30, 2011)

*moment *we may be kin


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

That explains a lot…


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

Happy dad's Day , guys .


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

!



!


----------



## vipond33 (Jul 25, 2011)




----------



## balidoug (Aug 13, 2011)




----------



## vipond33 (Jul 25, 2011)

Let's go back in time, waaay back, back before the troglodytes, back before wussy machinery designers making obnoxious safety video's - to when the table saw was first invented - by a little girl!. The kickback issue solved in its simplicity - no blade!


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

Problem solved , and in a very adorable fashion . *: )*


----------



## balidoug (Aug 13, 2011)

Now why didn't I think of that?


----------



## vipond33 (Jul 25, 2011)

Probably cos you're not a little girl,
or maybe the most sensible question rears its head









Is that really - Balidog?


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie) (Mar 30, 2011)

must be true out of the mouth of babes


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie) (Mar 30, 2011)

just a cool song


----------



## balidoug (Aug 13, 2011)

Oh No! My secret's out


----------



## vipond33 (Jul 25, 2011)




----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie) (Mar 30, 2011)

gene did you meet someone thats special. thats a great song hadnt heard it in a long time


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

YA'LL BE SAFE OUT ONEM HIGHWAYS DURIN NEM HOLLY DAZE !!

!



!


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

!



!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie) (Mar 30, 2011)

thanks* moment* you be careful too,and have a happy 4th ,cant go wrong with prine 
finnaly someone who knows how to spell proper.lol


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie) (Mar 30, 2011)

gene that looked like Canada


----------



## vipond33 (Jul 25, 2011)

Absolutely everything looks like Canada if you squint real hard and imagine the best.


----------



## JL7 (Apr 13, 2010)

Just makes good sense….


----------



## JL7 (Apr 13, 2010)

Lucinda….


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie) (Mar 30, 2011)

Lake Charles , never n\knew a song about it used to work there when i was 16 on tug boats


----------



## vipond33 (Jul 25, 2011)

Can't seem to get a word in edgewise so here's more Chet.
My rip from 1959 vinyl.
My dad would shake his hips to this one.
Check out the middle ground.
2:03 320k
gene


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

Love it , nice reverb …....swing'n indeed .


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie) (Mar 30, 2011)

late great CA.


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

Jon Lord passed away this day the16th July 2012 . Jon was 71 years of age .

!



!


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

!



!


----------



## vipond33 (Jul 25, 2011)

Quiet as a tomb in here. Too quiet.
Cue the tomb raider, c'mon, make me smile.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

..


----------



## vipond33 (Jul 25, 2011)

Careful now boys, no politics, Canada put downs or poop jokes, cos now that the non shop talk forum has been de-fanged, all the real action is here at "Untitled"!!
While we're waiting for the fun to begin, let's chill for a bit and go up the country.




Secret decoder rings will be mailed upon proof of non-Nathan-ness and Debbie free-ness.
"Not Drowning, Waving" '87. I've been away for so long, for such a long, long time.


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

pretty mellow vp3p0










Alento ,

silenciadad ,

De profundamente o tedio

!



!


----------



## vipond33 (Jul 25, 2011)

Tedio? Na ma i no lo creo. Un nuevo desabrochado? A quién le da tanta suerte?

And just in case you missed it.

Friends I have to tell you
They sent me on a mission down to earth
To watch and to observe life
And gather information 'bout your birth

But what I mostly see is misery
And it makes me sad

So capable of love yet, too scared to open up and
Just wanna be accepted, but can't show that you care
Creating problems daily, no wonder some go crazy
So special and so gifted, but most don't know, it's there

Friends I have to ask you
Surrounded by the beauty of this place
Why do you make it so hard
For all the things you want to come your way

Well I don't think you see your destiny
And it makes me sad

So capable of love yet, too scared to open up and
Just wanna be accepted, but can't show that you care
Creating problems daily, no wonder some go crazy
So special and so gifted, but most don't know, it's there

Do it, just let it all out
Express emotion
Say how you're feeling
It's liberating
Nothing can hurt you
You can be happy
But you must believe it (believe it)

Well I don't think you see your destiny
And it makes me sad

So capable of love yet, too scared to open up and
Just wanna be accepted, but can't show that you care
Creating problems daily, no wonder some go crazy
So special and so gifted, but most don't know, it's there
So capable of love yet, too scared to open up and
Just wanna be accepted
Creating problems daily, no wonder some go crazy
So special and so gifted, but most don't know, it's there

Won't you let me take you down to earth.

Jem


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)




----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Perhaps, IF I could download an Alice Cooper vid for you all? IF I knew how. Then i could "post" a song called "Brutal Planet". It's on Youtube, the second half of the vid. The first part you can skip over, called "The Black Widow". And Moment, if you will, check out the "new" Guitarist playing for Alice Cooper…..

or, just look up the name…... Orianthi….....


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

!



!


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

!



!


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

What more needs to be said? After one watches these two vids?


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

That Alice is a multi- millionaire , living the good life ? Nice video bandit , can't discuss it though, because then it would possibly vanish . : )


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

And the second video? At least there is something wood in the pictures….


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

I like the new look moment. 
If anyone's feeling down now the P & R Fight Club has been pulled, this might cheer you up.


----------



## vipond33 (Jul 25, 2011)

So what difference will it make, the loss of P&R? The devil will find work for idle hands to do do.


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

*You know what they say , GENE* >>>>------> *'If You Have To Ask'*..........................................

Consider the temporal nature of the digital debris sweepstakes .

The smiths recorded that song when ?

Who uploaded it and when ?

And you posted it back into the grid…....>>>>------> 87 min. ago ? temporal in a good way.

As far as this all being real , well that is a matter of individual preference ,

the *displays Thereof therein henceforth a curious* Hitchcockian psycho babble

of the wheel chair generals escapading on the esplanades,

oblivious to their own Psychological "blockages" . Or not strong of mind enough

by means of some Dickensian like twist of fate or infirmity .

The powerpoint bloggers( somewhat quiet now) from Cali, hooking a big fish, multiple IDs , cute

Reactionary trolls dressing like an othello trolling trolling trolling….....gotcher !! cold fish soup

I read somewhere that 10 % of all identities on social networks are completely fake, are

totally bogus . I'm not smart enough to be fake ; but that number seems a bit low even to me .??

Any way , it just depends on what your definition of 'definition' is….>>>>-----> right .

I've listened to that song 3 or 4 times now while typing and I really like it .

I am sure there will be new exciting dysfunctionalitielizicconcations to come .

I wouldn't be speaking with you gene , if you were not funk shun able .

It aint' reich gene . then again its* not* really *real*, really,...................really ?








~ Caesar


----------



## vipond33 (Jul 25, 2011)

You know Moment, I was thinking exactly the same thing (is this possible!?) but then:









If I were called in
To construct a religion
I should make use of water.

Going to church
Would entail a fording
To dry, different clothes.

My liturgy would employ
Images of sousing,
A furious devout drench.

And I should raise in the east
A glass of water
Where any-angled light
Would congregate endlessly.

P.L.

holding my arm over my head, waiting for the blow


----------



## balidoug (Aug 13, 2011)

A haiku:

P and R is banned
What ever will we talk 'bout?
Untitled, of course!


----------



## vipond33 (Jul 25, 2011)

Well BaliDog, seventeen syllables, right? 
I used to be seventeen once, fell asleep after too many drugs, woke up, looked around, and then marvels of marvels


----------



## balidoug (Aug 13, 2011)

Alice Cooper bit
The head off a live chicken
Gave up drugs for golf


----------



## balidoug (Aug 13, 2011)

Canada put-downs
No longer allowed in here?
what about put-ons?


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

Untitled thread drop in centre,
Bizarre eclectic music frozen ice cream bazaar,
Don't pull out the plug.

easy-peasy


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

Remember this campaign ? Here are two banners from google images .



















(Note , disclaimer: the above image is a simulation only .)


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

!



!


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

!



!


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)




----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)




----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

" Measure once , Lick twice "


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

Hi Dan , what do you think ?

!ที่จะเหล่านี้ 60 และ 70 คนในปีที่กำลังปลอมตัวเป็นหญิงชื่อตัวหลอกลวงใคร?


----------



## vipond33 (Jul 25, 2011)

P&R? Bah. 
Mud and water, that's what counts.









And tongues? How bout teeth? 
Perhaps you say Jaws, the movie? Phuff. Your going to need more than a bigger boat.


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

Did you know that hippos are fat ?

!



!


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)




----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

Hi Gene,,

!เรามีฝนตกมากที่นี่ สัตว์จะทำดี ไม่มีไข่เน่าหรือไก่ดิบถูกโยนที่บ้านของฉัน! ความเมตตาความเมตตาความเมตตาเด็กฉัน ว่าสภาพอากาศสำหรับคุณคืออะไร?


----------



## vipond33 (Jul 25, 2011)

Gentlemen prefer overalls. 
You think these pages don't cost money? 
The Kyoto Protocol and the Lumberjocks terms of service clearly state that carbon footprints may not be routed or used to step on dead fish no matter how vacuous a blonde is employed.








Uh, the weather is fine here.


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

Smile when you say ' vacuous ' my diaku amigo , and no one told me about footprints or claw marks or routing or none of that carbonic stuff . I agree , overalls suck , and you should not use the word 'gentleman' anymore because it has a religious derivation . It's the law .

!



!


----------



## balidoug (Aug 13, 2011)

This post failed


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)




----------



## balidoug (Aug 13, 2011)




----------



## balidoug (Aug 13, 2011)




----------



## balidoug (Aug 13, 2011)

A request to all "Untitled" contributors who have achieved LJ Forum level "Yoda" - can upload video:

How about some Warren Zevon. "Jesus was a Crossmaker" is good music and about woodworking. I'm still stuck at level JarJarBinks.


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

She could do with getting down to FatFighters


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

All I found was a cover of"Jesus was a Cross Maker" on utube , here's a good one.though…........

!



!

~never too delirious


----------



## balidoug (Aug 13, 2011)

Thanks, Moment!


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

~no worries mate


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

!



!


----------



## vipond33 (Jul 25, 2011)




----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Some one COULD print out the first verse or two of a song called "Brutal Planet"? Just the last verse is Religous. Maybe a chorus instead?

"from here it looks so nice….."


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

I printed it out the first few 'verses' on my printer , what address should I mail it to ?


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

print them out… right below this post. I have just got through watching a live show on youtube, from a year ago. And, it had Orianthi, shredding the axe.

We're standing on this ball of hate. There's no parole, there is no great escape. Sound about right???


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

! There's no parole, there's no great escape We're sentenced here until the end of days And then my brother there's a price to pay We're only human, we were born to die Without the benefit of reason why We live for pleasure - to be satisfied And now it's over there's no place to hide Why don't you, come down to It's such a brutal planet It's such an ugly world Why won't you, come down to "This world is such perfection" (What a sight) "It's just like paradise" (For my eyes) "A truly grand creation" (What a sight) "From up here it looks so nice" (For my eyes) It's such a brutal planet It's such a living hell It was a holy garden That's right where **** fell It's where the bite was taken It's where we chose to sin It's where we first were naked This is where our death begins We took advice from that deceiving snake He said don't worry it's a piece of cake And sent us swimming in a burning lake Now we're abandoned here for heaven's sake Why don't you, come down to It's such a brutal planet It's such an ugly world Why won't you, come down to! ~ Alice Cooper , " Brutal Planet" .


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Thank you, sir. Comments? Anything to add?


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

Sometimes we imagine the world as a beautiful garden where there is symbiosis and balance in all of nature .

Sometimes we imagine a brutal planet where all life consumes all other life .

There is a balance and resolution within our species about the metaphysical properties of both ideas .

The important thing is that we imagine .


----------



## vipond33 (Jul 25, 2011)

Yes, Alice is full of sh%t. Out of the garden? Best thing that ever happened in the world.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

"and here's where we fed the Lions…."


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

Alice is just providing that teenage angst musik , like he has always done . $$$$$$$$$$

Try the metric system ….... Metric , from the cd " Fantasies " ( highly recomended for your post post modern angst requirements ) Sounds even better when your doing a 100 mphdownthefreewayandscreamingalong .

!



!


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

We took advice from that deceiving snake 
He said don't worry it's a piece of cake

I didn't even realise there was cake in the Garden of Eden, and if there was, you'd think that apple would be pretty safe, I mean, come on, cake or apple? I know which one I'd choose.


----------



## balidoug (Aug 13, 2011)

How could it be paradise without cake?


----------



## vipond33 (Jul 25, 2011)

Do we need to remind you again? Don't make me come over there.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

*R.I.P.*


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)




----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

*NOTE TO SELF :*


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

*Note to previous Self : *


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

*Post your action figures !!*


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

*I'm fixing to start smoking , any tips ?*


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

*Should I use my log like a stool or like a stove ?*


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

~caesar


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

​


----------



## vipond33 (Jul 25, 2011)

Pass a log sized stool and a bit of you will be hot as a stove. Smokin' I would say. That's my tip.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

​


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

*One of my favorite Trees :*










Have you worked with this type of wood ? I plan to be the first LJ to post a project using this wood . It will be unique . So don't copy me !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

Thanks Gene !!................always wondered about that . hummmmmmm.


----------



## balidoug (Aug 13, 2011)

If you're gonna take up smoking this is doing it wrong …


----------



## balidoug (Aug 13, 2011)

Moment, you're making something out of chocolate?


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

Yes , as a child I remember that after the rainy season, we would take our buckets and spouts and hatchets to grandpapa's cocao grove and tap the trees . Happily working as we watched the thick rich sweet chocolate syrup drip into our buckets . We always had plenty of candy for the dry season…..grandpapa made sure of that!
Cocao wood is what I was thinking of using. Is that sculpture made of choco ? That would be cool . If i had a chocolate statue then I would not have to start smoking !


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

Feeding humpback whales mesmerize onlookers









Boaters and kayakers waited with their cameras for a pod of humpbacks to breach the ocean's surface, an occasional sight around Port San Louis, according to amateur photographer Bill Bouton.
Danika Fears writes

Bill Bouton, a retired high school biology teacher, was on an unsuccessful outing to photograph birds in San Luis Obispo, Calif. when he happened upon a breathtaking sight beneath the skyline: a pod of humpback whales feeding in shallow water.

The 69-year-old captured one of the enormous mammals breaching the surface while feeding on a "bait ball," a dense mass of sardines that forms to ward off predators. But the defense mechanism just seemed to be attracting more hungry creatures, Bouton said, as hundreds of pelicans and seagulls were diving in the water and flying up again.










Despite federal guidelines that warn observers to stay at least 100 yards away from whales or risk being fined $50,000, onlookers hovered around the feeding site.

Scores of brave onlookers gathered around the whale as well, some daring to venture only a few feet away from the lunging giant.
Advertise | AdChoices

"There's a woman in what looked like a black party dress standing calmly on her paddle board and taking a photo with the whale," Bouton told TODAY.com. "It was priceless."

Bouton spotted the rare scene on Saturday from his moving car and pulled over immediately. After rushing to set up his tripod, he took photos from the passenger's seat for nearly an hour.









Bouton said the humpbacks have been feeding for at least a couple of days in the shallow, sheltered waters, drawing crowds to the coast.

"I was really lucky," he said.

In the 35 years that Bouton has been taking photos of animals, mostly birds, he's never had a photo go this viral. He was surprised to find that in just 16 hours, the humpback pictures garnered over 200,000 views.

"It's been absolutely crazy," he said.

Incredible images taken by retired biology instructor Bill Bouton of a small pod of humpback whales lunge-feeding off the coast of California have gone viral


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

Aha! I always suspected moment was working on a chocolate river. The cocao pods are the smoking gun.


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

We could use an extra hand for our Chocolate refineries in the Greater Houston Area…...pays good…..hop a jet …black gold ,renners .


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## vipond33 (Jul 25, 2011)

Scientists have shown that the moon is moving away at a tiny yet measurable distance from the earth every year. If you do the math, you can calculate that 85 million years ago the moon was orbiting the earth at a distance of about 35 feet from the earth's surface. This would explain the death of the dinosaurs. The tallest ones, anyway.


----------



## balidoug (Aug 13, 2011)

And just about 180 million years ago, it was at the same distance as today … BUT ON THE OTHER SIDE!!!!


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

Interesting article,..... నేను నా స్వంత మంట ఉన్నవారు గెట్స్ అలా తెలుసుకోండి!  డేవిడ్ సి, నేను ఒక్కరికీ నేను ఇప్పుడు ఏమి విశ్వాసం కలిగి మర్చిపోతే ఉంటాయి పలు వేర్వేరు పదునుపెట్టే పరికరాలు చాలా విషయాలు పదునుపెట్టు. నేను, అంగీకరిస్తున్నారు ఒక రకమైన ఆసరా ముఖ్యం మరియు తరచుగా కానప్పటికీ ఒక సన్నని పాలకుడు ఉపయోగిస్తాయి, కానీ కేవలం 'అల తిరిగి' రాయి ఉచిత వైపు. తిరిగి బెవెల్ కాబట్టి చిన్న మరియు లోతులేని కాబట్టి, నేను కాస్త 'ఏటవాలు' అయినా అది సులభంగా మాసిపోయిన చేయవచ్చు కనుగొనండి. మీరు అవసరమైనప్పుడు మీకు అవసరమైన వంటి నేను పురుగు యొక్క మీసాలు గేజ్ ఉపయోగిస్తారు స్థిరంగా మందం ఉక్కు స్ట్రిప్ ఉంది 'పురుగు యొక్క మీసాలు టేప్' ఉపయోగించారు, మీరు చాలా నిలిపివేశారు. నేను ఉపయోగించే పాలకుడు ఒక 150mm Shinwa గట్టిపడిన స్టెయిన్లెస్ స్టీల్ ఒక ప్రత్యేక కాదు కానీ చైనా లో మరియు వాస్తవానికి చాలా చిన్న అందుబాటులోకి. నేను ఉత్తమమైన ఒప్పించాడు, కానీ ఒక చిన్న పాలకుడు చవకగా మరియు పని లేదు. తిరిగి కనుగొనవలసి చక్రం ప్రయత్నిస్తున్న కాదు పాయింట్. (ఒక పురుగు యొక్క మీసాలు గేజ్ మాదిరిగా నేను చాలా పురుగు యొక్క మీసాలు టేప్ యొక్క అయితే, అందుచే ఇది ఉపయోగిస్తారు తీర్చుకుంటాడు. కేవలం త్వరగా rusts పిటీ!) VA నుండి డేవ్, నేను కూడా గతంలో, ఒక విమానం యొక్క బ్లేడ్ దాడి సమర్థవంతమైన కోణం పెంచడానికి బాగా తిరిగి బెవెల్ ఉపయోగించారు. నేను చిప్ బ్రేకర్, చెక్క చదవడం మరియు పదునైన బ్లేడ్ మరియు క్షౌరము సన్నని రెండు తరచుగా కానప్పటికీ ఇబ్బంది నన్ను ఉంచడానికి తెలుస్తోంది కీపింగ్ అనుభవం ఆ న్యాయపరమైన ఉపయోగం కనుగొనడంలో, ఇప్పుడు అలా ఉంటాయి లేదు. జపనీస్ బ్లేడ్లు సంబంధించి, ఫన్నీ మీరు తెలుస్తోంది ఉండాలి … నేను మిస్టర్ Uozumi Snr తో మాట్లాడటం జరిగినది. (Tsunesaburo II) అటువంటి విషయాల గురించి. ముఖ్యంగా నేను వారి స్టాన్లీ బ్లేడ్లు 'ఫ్లాట్ తిరిగి' తర్వాత lusted సహాయపడుతుంది సిద్ధంగా ఉన్నాయి విధంగా మార్చడం గురించి అడిగారు భావిస్తున్న. అతను తన చిన్న ప్రాజెక్టు దీనిని పరిశీలిస్తాము భావిస్తున్న చెప్పారు, కానీ తిరిగి నాకు పద్ధతి మారుతున్న సహాయం చేసాడు వచ్చింది, ఇది చాలా మంచి సరిపోదు కాబట్టి తిరిగి పాత మార్గం, సరిపోదు ఫలితం చాలా సమస్య జోడించారు బ్లేడ్లు చాలా flat, కానీ ఫ్లాట్ చనిపోలేదని చేస్తుంది. నేను కేవలం నా వ్యక్తిగత ఆ అంచు పదునైన పొందడానికి తిరిగి వంచి చెప్పాడు, మరియు నేను సాధారణంగా ఎలా ఒక పాలకుడు అతనిని చూపించింది. ఏ వాస్తవానికి తిరిగి వద్ద, అక్కడ అంచు వద్ద జరగబోతోంది గురించి స్వల్పంగా యానిమేటెడ్ చర్చ రూపంలో వ్యాప్తి చెందింది. నేను మరొక సమయంలో వివరాలను వెళ్తారో, కానీ నిజానికి మేము అంగీకరించే అసలు బ్లాగ్ పోస్ట్ లో రూపొందించారు. ఉక్కు గాట్లు తుప్పు మరియు దుస్తులు దెబ్బతింది get లేదు. ఇది పూర్తిగా అనివార్యమైన, మరియు మీరు చేయవచ్చు అన్ని ప్రయత్నించండి మరియు ప్రతిసారీ బ్లేడ్ తాజాగా మెటల్ వెనుక మిగిలిన ముగింపు రాయి ఆఫ్ వచ్చే నిర్ధారించడానికి ఉంది. జపనీస్ chisels తిరిగి బోలు ఈ చాలా సులభంగా అనుమతిస్తుంది. జపనీస్ విమానం బ్లేడ్లు 'లోపభూయిష్ట' మెటల్ (చాలా అవ్ట్ నొక్కడం ఇతర కారణాల) తొలగించబడింది ఆ అనుమతిస్తుంది అవుట్ నొక్కడం సాధారణ, 'Uradashifuyoh' బ్లేడ్స్ (ఏ అవ్ట్ కొట్టడం) తిరిగి సన్నగా ఉంటుంది వంటి నమూనా ద్వారా అనుమతిస్తుంది ద్వారా మరియు పశ్చిమ ఈ అనుమతిస్తుంది విమానం బ్లేడ్లు, మీరు 'uradashifuyoh' యొక్క ప్రభావం పునరుత్పత్తి ఒక చిన్న తిరిగి బెవెల్ తో పొందండి. నేను అన్నాడు, అక్కడ ఆ కంటే ఇది ఎక్కువ, కానీ ఆధారాలను ఒక ఫ్లాట్ తిరిగి నిర్వహించడం మరియు కేవలం BURR 'ఆఫ్ మొత్తాన్ని తుడిచిపెట్టే' ఒక గొప్ప ఆలోచన కాదు. మీరు కొంత వరకు ఒక పాశ్చాత్య ఉలి తో కుంటుపడిన, కానీ chisels సాధారణంగా సన్నని మరియు అది తిరిగి క్లీన్ ఉక్కు ఉంచడానికి మరియు ఉచిత లోపము సులభం చేస్తున్నారు. ఇప్పుడు, నేను కోణం మార్చడానికి bevels తిరిగి చేయడం లేదు. నేను గాని అనుగుణంగా ఒక డై అప్ ఉద్యోగం లేదా ఆర్డర్ కోసం ఒక విమానం తయారు. నేను 'పదునైన' కాదు ఒక అంచు ఉపయోగించి ఒక అభిమానిని కాదు, మరియు 30 ° తక్కువ తీవ్రమైన ఏదైనా కేవలం నాట్లు లోకి నా GUTS మలుపులు. అవును, నేను ఒక purist ఉండటం చెయ్యబోతున్నాను! చిన్న బెవెల్ కేవలం నిర్వహణను ఉంటే ఆర్చీ, అప్పుడు అవును అది వెంటనే జాలి పడ్డారు మరియు గోకడం ఉంటుంది. ఆలోచన వెనుక చిన్న బెవెల్ నిరంతరం తాజా ఉక్కు ఉంచి చేయబడుతుంది ఉంది. ఇది BURR ఆఫ్ తుడిచివేయడానికి తిరిగి ఒక 'నాకు త్వరగా' కేసు కాదు, మీరు నిజంగా కొన్ని మెటల్ ప్రతిసారీ టేక్ ఆఫ్ చేయాలి. నేను ఎవరితోనూ గురించి తెలియదు, కానీ నేను ఒక బ్లేడ్ పదునుపెట్టు చేస్తే నాకు ఉపయోగించండి, నేను సమయంలో ఉపయోగించి నేను ఉత్తమమైన రాయి మీద ఒకసారి లేదా రెండుసార్లు దానిని టచ్, అప్పుడు పొందడానికి 'మధ్య' స్టోన్ డ్రాప్ డౌన్ మెనూ కూడా తిరిగి బెవెల్ తగ్గిస్తుంది ఇందులో కూడా తాజా ఉక్కు ఆ ముఖం బెవెల్. నేను ఎడ్జ్ తో ఇక హ్యాపీ కాదు, నేను గత అంచు యొక్క అన్ని ఆధారాలను తొలగించవచ్చని నిర్ధారించుకోవడానికి ఒక # 1000 స్టోన్ డ్రాప్ డౌన్ మెనూ మరియు నేను మళ్ళీ ప్రారంభించండి. ఇది ఒక బ్లేడ్, అది అప్ ఉపయోగించడానికి ఉద్దేశించబడింది యొక్క. తాజా మరియు క్లీన్ కాదు ఉక్కు పదునైన వంటి అందదు మరియు (తక్కువ) మంచి ఉక్కు కాలం పదునైన ఉండడానికి ఎందుకంటే ఇది 'పదునుపెట్టే లో వేగం' కొరకు చెడు ఉక్కు సంరక్షించే ఫూల్ పని ఉంది. ఇది హాస్యచతురత, ఐ సమయం వాస్తవానికి సాధ్యమైనంత చిన్నదిగా పదునుపెట్టే పొందండి మరియు మళ్లీ కోత WOOD చేయడానికి ప్రయత్నిస్తున్నారు, 'నిపుణుల' పదునుపెట్టే సంబంధించి మాట్లాడుతూ అనుసరించండి ఉపయోగిస్తారు. నిజానికి నా కిడ్ యొక్క నోళ్లలో ఆహార ఉంచేందుకు ప్రయత్నిస్తున్నారు 'WOOD కటింగ్' ఉన్నప్పుడు, నేను 'నిపుణుల' తక్కువ శ్రద్ధ మరియు నేను తిరిగి నిర్మించడానికి అంచు బ్లేడ్ దాదాపు ప్రతిసారీ చాలా చక్కని ఇది, సరైన ఆలోచన ఏమి ముగించారు విమానం నుంచి వచ్చాయి. నేను చిత్రాలు తీసుకోలేదు వంటి, ఏదైనా నిరూపించలేదు వీడియోను రికార్డ్ లేదు మరియు ఏదైనా వ్రాసి లేదు కాని నేను ఒక తాజా అంచు చేసిన కాకుండా నేను నేను ఇక చాలా కోసం కృషి చేస్తూ, మంచి ఫలితాలు వచ్చాయి అని భావిస్తే లేదు కంటే అంచు 'అప్ తాకిన'. గడిపిన సమయాన్ని నేను అనుకుంటున్నాను చివరికి అదే జరిగింది, మరియు నేను విమానాలు సమస్యలను పరిష్కరించడానికి ఎక్కువ సమయం గడిపేవాడు, వారు కేవలం పని. చాలా చక్కని నేను ఇక్కడ వారి అంచులు 'తిరిగి నిర్మించడానికి' మాట్లాడి చేసిన అన్ని వృత్తిపరమైన ప్రణాళిక జానపద తరచూ నా ఆలోచనలు కొన్ని విశ్వసనీయత జతచేస్తుంది, కాని చర్చ ఆ రకమైన ఉన్నత తరగతుల వారికి సరిపడిన WOODWORKING సర్కిల్ల్లో అప్ తీసుకొచ్చే మార్గం చాలా వివాదాస్పద అని. మరియు పాటుగా అది "అప్ మరింత ఉక్కు మరియు రాళ్ళు ఉపయోగిస్తుంది. నేను నేను ఇంకా పొందవచ్చు మీరు నాకు నుండి అన్ని కొనాలని ఉండాలి నేను విక్రయించడానికి! " నేను ప్రతిదీ కప్పే ఆశిస్తున్నాము, మరియు ఇక్కడ వ్యాఖ్యలు ఒక 2 వారం పరిమితి లేదు ఎందుకంటే, ఈ చర్చ తెగిపోవడంతో లేకుండా కొనసాగించటానికి అనుమతిస్తాయి ఉండవచ్చు. వ్యాఖ్యలు మరియు పఠనం కోసం మీరు అన్ని ధన్యవాదాలు. నేను ఎవరో ఒకరు మాత్రమే కొత్త ఏదో నేర్చుకునే భావిస్తారనే. స్టూ. వర్గం: చేతి పరికరాలు, ఓరియంటల్ హ్యాండ్ పరికరములు నేను విమానం బ్లేడ్లు ఒక 'తిరిగి బెవెల్' ఉంచండి … జపాన్ నుంచి పరికరాలు - హలో మళ్లీ, ఇటీవలే, ఏదో 'నా మేక వచ్చింది' మరియు ఒక విమానం బ్లేడ్ ఒక 'ఫ్లాట్ తిరిగి' తగినంత మంచి పేర్కొంటుంది అని వచ్చింది. పలు "+1!" పోస్ట్ లో జోడించండి, మరియు నేను మాత్రమే దానిని వదిలి కాదు. నేను నమ్మను ఆధారంగా 'ఫ్లాట్ తిరిగి' = 'పదునైన బ్లేడ్' ఒక 'ఫ్లాట్ తిరిగి' సామర్థ్యతని ఉండటం వల్ల కోత, లోతైన గీతలు మరియు ఇతర యొక్క గుంటలు వంటి లోపాలు లోడ్ చేయవచ్చు. పేర్కొన్నారు నేను ఆ పేరుతో వచ్చింది, నేను భూమి మీద నేను గురించి మాట్లాడటం చేస్తున్నాను ఏమి ఏ నేను 'సంగతి తెలిసిన' లేదు ఎందుకంటే అనుకుందాం మరియు ఏ పత్రికలకు వ్రాయవద్దు. కుడి? మీ perusal కోసం; ఒక ప్రదర్శిస్తాయి; ఈ బ్లేడ్ సాధారణంగా, ఫ్లాట్ మృదువైన మరియు మెరుగుపెట్టిన అని అంగీకరించే జరిగినది, అప్పుడు మేము ఒప్పందం లో ఉన్నాము. నిజానికి, నేను ఇక్కడ ఒక పెంటాక్స్ DSLR కెమెరా ఉన్నాను … B ప్రదర్శన; 200X మాగ్నిఫికేషన్ కింద చాలా అంచు అదే బ్లేడ్. కుడివైపు లోతుగా గాట్లు గమనిక, ఎగువ ప్రాంతంలో చిన్న రస్ట్ గుంటలు, అంచు వద్ద చాలా సున్నితమైన మరియు క్లీన్ ఉపరితల చాలా చిన్న 'తిరిగి బెవెల్' రాయి, ala ఒక పాలకుడు యొక్క ఉపయోగం ద్వారా స్థానంలో ఉంచండి ఉన్న "పాలకుడు ట్రిక్". Chisels పూర్తిగా వేరే సమస్య ఉంటాయి, మరియు మీరు చాలా చక్కని అంచు అంగీకరించాల్సి ఉంటుంది 'సంపూర్ణ' మాత్రం కాదు కానీ అదే సమయంలో, ఒక ఉలి ఒక విమానం బ్లేడ్ వంటి సాధారణంగా విస్తృత కాదు లేదా 'సంపూర్ణ పదునైన' ఉంది చాలా చాలా ముఖ్యమైనది, కోర్సు యొక్క తప్ప మీరు ఒక సుత్తితో WOOD ద్వారా మీ విమానం డ్రైవింగ్ చేస్తున్నాము … ఏదైనా ప్రశ్నలు? స్టూ. వర్గం: చేతి పరికరాలు, ఓరియంటల్ హ్యాండ్ పరికరములు నార్స్ Woodsmith అగ్రిగేటర్ సబ్స్క్రయిబ్ - ఓరియంటల్ హ్యాండ్ పరికరములు మార్గదర్శకం శిల్పం మరియు శిల్పకళ చిట్కాలు కూర్పు కంటెంట్ Luthiery ఓరియంటల్ హ్యాండ్ పరికరములు ఫైలింగ్ లు సా శోధించండి నార్స్ Woodsmith బ్లాగ్


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

What's up with the tats ? One looks like a humingbird attacking a vulture and two headed dragons fighting snakes ? Whaa? It was hard to concentrate on the glue making . !



!


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

!



!


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)




----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)




----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

!



!


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

!



!


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

!



!


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

That guy on the bike is on the wrong side of the road!


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

We call this the conservative lane . The other lane is for optimists and nihilists .

Hope eddie and everyone in and around N.O. ride it out well .


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

The answer is yes .Yes, you can eat hide glue ….,thanks for asking ; providing it does not have any ,taste ,or odor ( ie. impurity indicators) . It's the original caveman soup thickener , kind of like a sour dough starter….,so organic. Don't get me started on ox blood ! Comparative cost analysis is something like :....one* pound* of hide glue equals about one bottle of tightbond . Better woodworking through gelatin . Stickey ichkey meets amino acids for a brighter woodworkink future . Get a mini crockpot and some rawhide and just go glue crazy for pennys on the dollar .


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

Interesting article :!తలుపులు మరియు పునాది లేదా పొయ్యి కోసం ట్రిమ్, షేపింగ్ రాయి స్థాపించటం లేదా ఒక కలప ఫ్రేమ్ నిర్మాణాన్ని అభివృద్ధి చేసేందుకు లాగ్లను పని చేసినా, chisels ఉద్యోగం కోసం అవసరమైన సాధనాలు. కొన్ని టూల్స్ ఒక సాధారణ ప్యాకేజీలో చాలా ప్రయోజనం అందిస్తున్నాయి. కానీ ఒక క్యాచ్ ఉంది: మీరు సరిగ్గా అది ఉపయోగించడానికి మరియు బాగా పదునుపెట్టు తప్ప మంచి ఉలి (టూల్ సింపుల్ మేడ్ పదునుపెట్టే చూడండి) చాలా విలువైన లేదు. సంబంధిత కంటెంట్ రాతి: యజమాని Home మరియు హోమ్స్టెడ్ బిల్ట్ కెన్ కెర్న్, యజమాని నిర్మించిన ఇల్లు మరియు యజమాని నిర్మించిన రచయిత ఒక homesteading సిరీస్ మొదటి … యజమాని బిల్ట్ హోమ్స్ మరియు Homesteads: ఇటుక గోడ మరియు కట్టడం వాల్ నిర్మాణం కెన్ కెర్న్ ఇటుక గోడ మరియు మాసన్రీ గోడ నిర్మాణం బేసిక్స్ వివరిస్తుంది మరియు అనేక భావించింది … వుడ్ మరలు: ఉత్తమ రకాలు ఉత్తమ ఉపయోగాలు FURNITURE లేదా ఇతర పథకాలకు చెక్క ముక్కలు చేరడం సులభం కూడా. మరియు ఫలితాలు కనిపిస్తుంది … చాక్లెట్! ఉత్తమ సేంద్రీయ, ఫెయిర్ ట్రేడ్ చాక్లెట్లు యొక్క ఉత్తమ సంప్రదాయ సాగు చాకోలేట్ ఈ రోజు పెరిగిన అత్యంత పురుగుమందుల అధికంగా ఉపయోగించే పంటల, ఒకటి … వుడ్వర్కింగ్ కోసం Chisels మీరు ప్రారంభమైన ఉంటే WOODWORKING మరియు CABINETRY, "బెవెల్-అంచు" యొక్క ఒక సాధారణ అవసరాల సెట్ లో chisels క్వార్టర్, సగం, మూడు క్వార్టర్ మరియు ఒక అంగుళం వెడల్పు చాలా అర్థవంతంగా ఉంటుంది. ఈ డిజైన్ నిర్వహిస్తుంది మరియు లాచెస్, కీలు జేబులు సృష్టించడం WOODWORKING కీళ్ళ కటింగ్ మరియు తలుపు వ్యవస్థాపించడం కోసం ఇది సరైన దీనితో టాప్ అంచుల వెంట ఒక ఫ్లాట్ దిగువ ఉపరితలం మరియు కోణ మూలలు ఒక సాపేక్షంగా దీర్ఘ ఫలకాన్ని కలిగి. మీ చేతులు చిన్న భావిస్తున్నారా? "బట్ chisels" కత్తులు క్రాస్ విభాగంలో బెవెల్-అంచు chisels ఆకారంలో, కానీ వారు కాలం సగం ఉన్నారు ఉంటాయి. ఈ వాటిని సులభంగా మీరు క్లిష్టమైన రేఖ వెంట chiseling చేస్తున్నారు, ముఖ్యంగా కలిగి మరియు నియంత్రించడానికి చేస్తుంది. వారు బాగా జరిమానా CABINETS నుండి పురి తలుపులు ప్రతిదీ కూడా ఉపయోగించబడతాయి బట్ అతుకులు కోసం జేబులు, కటింగ్ సరిపోయే ఉన్నారు ఎందుకంటే భట్ chisels వారి పేరు వచ్చింది. ఒక చెక్క ఉలి లో నాణ్యత కీ ఉక్కు ఉంది. ఇది హార్డ్ తగినంత అంచు పట్టుకుని, కానీ అది పెళుసైన మారుతుంది కాబట్టి కష్టం తీరవలసినదే. మరియు పాపం, మీరు అద్భుతమైన WOOD కేవలం ఎక్కడైనా chisels కొనుగోలు కాదు. అటువంటి లీ లోయ, GarrettWade లేదా వుడ్ కార్యకర్త సాంప్రదాయ వంటి ప్రత్యేక WOODWORKING సరఫరా అవుట్లెట్స్తోపాటు, మంచి నాణ్యత యొక్క చెక్క chisels కనుగొనడానికి ఉత్తమ స్థలాలు ఉన్నాయి. నాలుగు ఒక మంచి కోసం $ 30 నుంచి $ 70 భరించాలని భావిస్తున్నారు. ఇతర ఆధారాలు యార్డ్ అమ్మకం, వేలం ఉంటాయి. పురాతన chisels దాదాపు ఎల్లప్పుడూ అద్భుతమైన ఉక్కు తయారు చేస్తారు, మరియు తరచుగా మీరు మంచి ధరలు వాటిని పొందవచ్చు. మీ కళ్లు తెరిచే ఉంచండి మరియు మీరు నేడు సంపూర్ణ ఉపయోగం గల చరిత్రలో ఒక కనుగొనడానికి తగినంత అదృష్టం కావచ్చు. ఇది పదునుపెట్టే అవసరం, కానీ మీరు ఎలాగైనా చాలా సరికొత్త chisels మెరుగుపరచుకోవడం చేయాలి. పేజీ: 1 | 2 | 3 | తదుపరి >> మా గోప్యతా విధానం చదువు. !D కట్ కావాలి! పదునుపెట్టే రాళ్లు, వెన్నుముక చదునుగా ప్రారంభం రూజ్ అభియోగాలు ఒక రకపు తోలుపట్టి ఒక తోలు, లో అప్పుడు కఠినమైన రాయి తో ప్రారంభం, మరియు ఫైన్ రాళ్ళు గ్రిట్స్ ద్వారా పని, మరియు. చమురు రాళ్ళు వ్యతిరేకంగా పదునుపెట్టే రాళ్ళు కోసం నా ప్రాధాన్యత, నీటి రాళ్ళు. మరో పదునుపెట్టే ప్రక్రియ ముగించటానికి చాలా ప్రభావవంతమైన మార్గం, మరియు నా వ్యక్తిగత ప్రాధాన్యత, MDF కొన్ని చిన్న ముక్కలు పొందాలి, మరియు వజ్రాల పేస్ట్ వాటిని "ఛార్జింగ్" . ఇది లో డైమండ్ కణాలు ఒక పేస్ట్ ఉంది. మళ్ళీ rougher గ్రిట్స్ ప్రారంభం మరియు సూక్ష్మ ఇసుక ద్వారా కదులుతాయి. ఇది chisels, పదునుపెట్టే రాళ్ళు మరియు MDF శుభ్రం ముఖ్యం ముందు మార్పిడి గ్రిట్స్ బ్లాక్లను. లేకపోతే మీరు సూక్ష్మ ఇసుక కలుషితం చేస్తాము. నేను మీరు వాస్తవానికి మీ ముఖాన్ని చూడవచ్చు ఒక పాయింట్ వాటిని. అప్పుడు కట్టింగ్ ఎడ్జ్ చాలా పదునైన, మెరుగు అంచు సాధించడంలో అదే ప్రయత్నాలు పొందుతుంది. ఇది కాస్త తీవ్ర అర్థం చేసుకోవచ్చు, ఒక ఉలి ట్యూన్ సమయాన్ని వెచ్చించాడు ఎవరైనా, మీరు ఇప్పుడు బాగా ఖర్చు చెప్పడం కనిపిస్తుంది. ఈ "వేచి" chisels వారి నేపథ్యంలో ఒక మెరుగుపరచిన అంచు వదిలి, తద్వారా చిన్న ప్రయత్నంతో ఒక బోర్డు ముగింపు కట్ కనిపిస్తుంది. ఇది కర్మాగారం నుంచి పొందిన ఈ టూల్స్ ఎలా ముడి గుర్తించడం నిజంగా ఆశ్చర్యంగా ఉంది. (కోర్సు యొక్క కొన్ని కంటే అధ్వాన్నంగా ఉంటాయి). మీరు ఒక సూక్ష్మదర్శిని క్రింద అంచు చూసినట్లయితే, ఫ్యాక్టరీ విడిచి అంచుల వద్ద ఆశ్చర్యపడవద్దు you'de. మరోవైపు జపనీస్ chisels, సాధారణంగా కేవలం అద్భుతమైన అని ఒక ఎడ్జ్ తో, చదునైన మరియు మెరుగు వస్తాయి. కనీసం మంచి నాణ్యత వాటిని. ఈ chisels హార్డు మెటల్ కు నకిలీ ఒక మృదువైన మెటల్, చేతితో పొర ఉంటాయి. నేను ఏడు వేల డాలర్లు అని పది chisels యొక్క సెట్లు చూసిన! ఈ నిజంగా అక్కడ కళ యొక్క రచనలు కుడి స్వంతం. నేను దురదృష్టవశాత్తు, ఒక జత గర్వంగా యజమాని కాదు. ఈ పరికరములు పనితనానికి తప్పుపట్టలేని ఉంది. నేను ఈ కుర్రాళ్ళు WOOD తో ఏమి చేయగలరో ఊహించలేరు.


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

!



!


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)




----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)




----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)




----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)




----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)




----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)




----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)




----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)




----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)




----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)




----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)




----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)




----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)




----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

intuitive


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)




----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)




----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)




----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)




----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)




----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)




----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)




----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)




----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)




----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)




----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)




----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)




----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)




----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)




----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)




----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)




----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)




----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)




----------



## SamuelP (Feb 26, 2011)




----------



## vipond33 (Jul 25, 2011)

Sonic youth. Huh. Kids these days.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## vipond33 (Jul 25, 2011)

Unraveling Boléro makes the unlikely connection between Ann Adams - a scientist turned painter from Vancouver and Maurice Ravel, the late 19-century french composer. Before Anne descended into the grip of a mental disorder she made a painstakingly precise visual legend to Ravel's most famous composition Boléro- only to learn that shortly after writing the orchestra Ravel himself had fallen victim to the same mental demise.










The Wardens Today


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

That's just nuts!


----------



## balidoug (Aug 13, 2011)

Where's Bo?


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

Where's Mo?

Mo-ment?

MO-ment?


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

What are all you miscreants and malcontents been up to ? I was attacked by ants ,then i contracted a super bad flu virus ,which was probably west Nile ….Then I moved to another location . I contracted for electrical service and the next day a diff Company pulled my meter ! Happy holidays screw me . lets break out the cooler and the candles ….hell yeah . Then i decided to go camping at the Lake . Spliced diced blazed raized etc…met some stange folks on this particular Lunar cycle tooo much . My WiFi time is limited …...yall say some brainey stuff like you alwasys do …...and keep rockin forward….....all ah yer , eh …..........Meh .!



!


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)




----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)




----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)




----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)




----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)




----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)




----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)




----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

*Hooray, you are back in full form!*

The mosquito that bites you will certainly not live to tell about it!

As far as the electrical service goes … go solar and get them out of your checkbook and your life! But remember it's solar energy, not lunar energy so be sure to pack some batteries!


----------



## vipond33 (Jul 25, 2011)




----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)




----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)




----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)




----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)




----------



## vipond33 (Jul 25, 2011)

Welcome back Otter. Continuing your mud slide into madness and obscurity at the same time, yes? We haff ways of making you talk,,,,,,,,,,,,,,sense. Wade in and find out, the water's fine.
"Real Real Rick Rick"


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)




----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)




----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

bye


----------



## vipond33 (Jul 25, 2011)

"Where's Mo?" 
Where's Curly and Larry?


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

Welcome back moment, I feared you may have been abducted by aliens, like that crop duster guy in the film "Independence Day".
You haven't missed a lot on Lumberjocks (IMHO), there's been some spoons, some boxes, some drill press tables, Gene posted a lovely desk collaboration project - parchment covered, lots of questions about BLO, some guy is nervous about losing his power tool on button cherry with a 13" planer, etc., etc.
I've picked up some great golf tips and learned about Rocket Mountain Oysters thanks to *Oldnovice*, but still, it's been quiet, very quiet. That quiet in fact, that I can't help but wonder if the site admin's acquiescence to the ban P&R people's wishes has been the undoing of this site.


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

@ renners Looks as though i have missed some things . You won't catch me eating rocky mt. oysters ( we call them calf fries here in texas ) . I have been censored since joining this site on many occasions ,and it it did not bother me in the least . But when someone asks me to censore myself, well that is not going to happen . They can delete my speech , censore me , warn me all you want and then kick my ass out of here . But don't ask me and others to hesitate and doubt our own will to think freely and speak freely , that's nonsensical . That may be the undoing of me ,as far as this site goes , but we will see . Sometimes free thinkers don't win .










For death : 280
opposing : 220


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

some more free thinkers :


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

I hear you moment…

All Socrates wanted to do was ROCK! and score chicks, drugs and Wild Turkey. But there were only lutes, eunochs, grapes and wine - and that Greek wine is like leper's piss at the best of times.

No wonder he had so much time to think up little gems like this…

"To know, is to know that you know nothing. That is the meaning of true knowledge"

I should have been a philosopher, I think I would have been good at that.

"An empty glass holds no wine"

See, I just made that up. Easy. It's more of a metaphor. But it's also true - word!

Now I must go to the fridge…


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Ah, but there is a thing, I forget the name of, that will knock one on their rearend. Looks like coffee, tastes like Liquirist. Thick stuff, hard to get down. When you do though….......BOOM! Then it's tomorrow morning…


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

Absynthe.
As drunk by the impressionists including Van Gogh.
Banned until recently, now enjoying a resurgence in popularity by all the hardy lads who need to go beyond ********************-faced drunk to impress their mates/girlfriends.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

..
miss those days ! internet super hero.

TROLL HUNTER


----------



## vipond33 (Jul 25, 2011)

Plato visited him in jail, commiserated a bit (but in that weird Greek way of talking), offered him a drink of fashion paralysis (femlock) and noticing he was drunk, losing his senses said, (loosely translated from the Greek) Soc, bend over and I'll drive you home.
Where are my prizes Renners?
gene


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

Gene, I was hoping it would be a surprise, but since you are pushing me for answers, CONGRATULATIONS! You have won a stuffed Guinea Pig and small log cabin in which to display him. 
Unfortunately, the Guinea Pig is still in the land of the living, but he can't have that long left. I have an Uncle who does a bit of taxidermy on the side, and will do a proper, neat job on him.
You will just have to be patient.


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

You guys are too much . The folks at the Burger barn are staring at me because i am laughing out loud ,as i catch up on this thread . Dan , thanks for posting my avitar , I'm glad to be part of the imperfect people group . I am sending you an internet super hero T-shirt , also an LJ T-shirt size xxsmall , a reconditioned band saw ,a very worn copy of Plato's Apology , a book of stamps , a half empty bottle of cologne and a live hemlock tree . Expect delivery by 2014 . Congratulations !


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

Bandit ,..nice to be on the same brutal planet with you bro .


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

One more for your rogues gallery










This one's for you Don, and Sarah too!


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

He doesn't belong on this page , because he clearly supports censorship . He is one of its advocates . Have you noticed how he always admonishes everyone to follow the rules , like a Sunday school teacher on his threads . I think he was hired by E Media to white wash this site . He's a professional Troll/ Moderator . Those old farts pretending to be young women and asking all those cute woodworking questions,right after P&R closed, were there to appease the Target audience and keep Everyone on track .Management knows how to distract you gullivers . Someone really pushed that birdhouse makers' buttons .They prey on the weak,looking for an 'IN' . That deal with the electric chair and the cross was a controversy they created .Sloppy work. ... Through references , responses , syntax , etc. ,i can pretty much figure out your age , sex ,and your agenda . . The more content they provide , the more they reveal themselves . Remember Wiggy ? I know who he is , and some others .I had to block everyone who agreed with Nathan and Birdman ,Just so if it was deleted , i,could go back and try to discover the 'sleeper cells . My blocklist stood at 1 the first week of August , now it has dozen and dozens It will probably go back to one or two . I'm Like Knickknack , I like playing house detective its'fun . I'll explain later why i named this thread as i did . WiFi time limited ,so I have to get back to my dating site . They love me in Pennsylvania at least…....later


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)




----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

Though the more I think about….

HMMM!

YES! It all makes sense….

BUT…

No….

Surely Not!

Then again….

And there was that time…

Whatever did happen to that wooden dildo?


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

It's obviously true .


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

Christ's backscratcher ? It vanished . I have a pic of it if you want me to post it . . On Jesus's homepage it read " High , I like sandals .goodtimes and walking around " Talk about a sleeper cell!!! He posted that on on holiday weeknight.243 days after he joined ! Took 75 hrs for them to delete it . It wasn't offensive to me . But this is white bread world .Think that red flag button ever actually worked ? or is functional now ? Nawhhh …its a pacifier . lol .


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

But why would the site owners deliberately do something that would halve† the traffic - and presumably halve the income stream from advertising, just because a couple of over excited lumberjerks kept getting over excited at each other? 
Where is Chipmunk anyway? He set out to be deliberately obnoxious. He was looking for trouble. He said so himself.

Was that the backscratcher with an olive wood handle and thorns on the business end? I personally didn't like it so didn't leave a comment, not mad about the stone tooling marks, still, got to admire anyone who makes anything with just a few pieces of flint and iron tools that aren't even hardened.

† It might be more than half - I logged on the other day and it was a whole 89 minutes between posts††

††OMG I just realised how sad my life actually is


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

Sad story










*DOCTORS in New Zealand* have successfully removed an eel that became lodged up a man's bum.

The un-named patient rushed to A&E in Auckland last week with the embarrassing problem.

Medics x-rayed the man and discovered the fishy visitor wedged inside him.

It's unclear how the eel ended up inside the man - but staff at the hospital insist it's the weirdest medical emergency they've ever encountered.

A hospital source told the New Zealand Herald: "The eel was about the size of a decent sprig of asparagus and the incident is the talk of the place.

"Doctors and nurses have come across people with strange objects that have got stuck where they shouldn't be before, but an eel has to be a first."

After a painful procedure, doctors removed the slippery intruder and the red-faced man was sent home.

Hospital spokesman Matt Rogers confirmed the bizarre incident took place last week at Auckland City Hospital.

He said: "In response to a direct query from the Herald on Sunday, we can confirm that an adult male presented at Auckland City Hospital this week with an eel inside him.

"No further comment will be made out of respect for the patient's right to privacy."

Read more: http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/news/4556210/man-gets-eel-stuck-up-his-bum.html#ixzz27oHcodmj


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

Artists compete in body, hair and nails contest

A model displays a body art creation during the International Contest of Hairdressers, Nail and Body Art Designers in St. Petersburg, Russia, Sept. 28, 2012.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

*Internet Super Hero*


----------



## vipond33 (Jul 25, 2011)

The title of this thread may just be untitled and I like what y'all saying but yet there is still that guy jabbering away at the beginning of the post about kickback. Non stop. Perhaps time to refresh ourselves? Hmm?

When faced with mitreing a few panels on a right tilting saw (the only kind, just as God intended it) the temptation is to quickly clamp on a sacrificial fence and have at it. Like so.









Thoughtful woodworkers, remembering either the last time or their grade 9 physics, slip a 1/8" shy bit of gear under the sac fence before clamping so that the off cut floats clear, and is pushed away comfortably by the next cut.









Our fellow employee chose door #1. His first hard maple cut somehow stayed put, however the second cut (now with a rear facing chisel cut end) left the saw at fully 250mph and fully embedded itself (with a wet and very happy end) into a standard glue pail 29 ft away . This very much interested the person working just 6 feet from her reservoir, that fountain of sticky drug and hold em tight saviour.
Now back to our regularly scheduled programming.


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

Nice tip Gene. I hope I remember it when I need to do that next.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Might be a new avatar for this Newman, aka Bandit?









Or maybe just stick with on of these?









Nothing like working on an open air back porch, for a shop….


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

head phones


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

Gene , all that blood on the TS insert is a sure sign your fellow employee just aint reich . Good advice . Keep a lot of glue buckets behind the TS for containment, and stack some to make a wall between you and said employee . : ) .


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

Dan,I would like to have a Troll Hunter tee , and a Real , Real , Really Rick tee, .and some lumberjerk headphones .


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

surround sound


----------



## balidoug (Aug 13, 2011)

New official head gear for "Untitled"?


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

'Untitled' - short for 'The Paradoxically Titled Untitled Thread'.?

Do I win a prize for guessing correctly?

Kickback injuries in the workplace can be reduced by employing dwarves to operate sawing machinery. 
If a piece comes flying off the saw, there is little chance of them being hit. Well, not in the nuts anyway. Although I suppose it could happen if they were standing on a chair. You'd need to put a sign up.


----------



## vipond33 (Jul 25, 2011)

Hey! what a coincidence, that's our saw! But we don't have the short accessory that came with it no more, something to do with a very rare accordion and scoring blade accident. Tragic.
But wait, a friend of yours sent me an e-mailed picture of you and your wife. You could be our new one!








Pays good and everyday we'll pick you up just to say hello.


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

Me and Tess (Giantess). Who put you up to it Gene? That accordion accident sounds nasty - you can never be too careful - that's why I always give everything my full atten… (Gee, I must remember to fill that hole in the wall where the nail head popped through) ... ti… (what about that woman on the radio with Tourettes who kept BISCUIT! shouting BISCUIT! the whole time BISCUIT!) ...on.


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

Just cruizin along , I have given up electronic media for a couple of months . Very interesting . But i can just read for so long .Probably be calling the cable guy next month . Grand experiment , of course i have to log on to the WiFi occationaly here at the burger barn to see how everyone is . Ya'll keep rocking . Take a deep breath….....................................exhale .!



!


----------



## vipond33 (Jul 25, 2011)

A knockout video my friend. 
If he can do that, you can do without the fix for a recursive moment, the one we've all thought about. 
You, the seldom seen kid.
gene


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

oooh yeeaahh!
Ah-aahh!


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## vipond33 (Jul 25, 2011)

The brains are slowly removed before the 6th of November








by the secret formulas
















and the laconic mechanization of the populace takes place
hard








or soft








or as it used to look like in the 50's








and the winner is…....


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

*woot !!*


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

Sea horses…......See horses


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

more top secret formula


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

Drills only , no hand planes please .


















hard


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

or soft .


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

or as it used to look like in the 30's


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

and the winner is…...










runner up….








~ includes velvet carrying case .


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

Weather channel reporter watching a video of a tree being blown over by Sandy …...reports…

" Just look at that tree being blown over ! It's just like watching a movie …...a disaster movie ! "


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

I'm going to PM Tom Hanks and see if he can figure this thread out, he's great at puzzles. 
Did anyone see the Da Vinci Code?.


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

Dan's book was a good mystery read . But this idea about Da Vinci encoding some overwhelming obsession with the ' feminine ' ,or 'vessel ',( as he refers to it) ,in his work seems a little far fetched , considering that Da Vinci was homosexual . Who was at that dinner table ? Was it his wife ? Was it a Raphael - like dude .Was it someone in drag ?What is that huge tablecloth he painted really hiding ? What were they eating ? Da Vinci was a vegitarian….....so who knows . Entertaining none the less . Didn't see the movie ,though .


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## vipond33 (Jul 25, 2011)

Why so ungrammatical, like yor unculturede or sumthin. It's THE Vinci, not DA. Duh.


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

So I forwarded a link to this thread to my good friend Tom Hanks, and asked him to have a go at deciphering it - but all I got back was another email from his agent going on about respecting privacy, stalking and restraining orders, or something like that. I don't understand, Tom normally loves puzzles, you should see him at Soduko. 
So I asked my other good friend, Patrick Stewart, aka Captain Jean-Luc Picard, if he had any thoughts on the meaning of the spaceman, swans, secret formulas and the Burger Barn…
But he hasn't got back to me either, I think he's still sore about that time I beat him at table tennis - but he insisted on playing in the wheelchair… I dunno, these celebrities eh?


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

Grammer shammer . I want to see renner's pin -up calendar of woodworking babes , like he promised . With all your friends who are movie stars , it should be no problem . See if Lady Ga Ga or Jenifer Hudson are available , I am sure you know them . Can't wait . They really don't have to be famous , but they should be "Full Bore " ,because that is how everyone likes it nowadays .


----------



## vipond33 (Jul 25, 2011)

Grammer shammer yourself, what's gramm'r doin on her elbows if not *The Vinci,* the newest break dance craze? Hmm?


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

They look like they all like wood, apart from the two with the hard hats, who look like they probably like each other.
Not that there's anything wrong with that. Which reminds me - What's a lesbian's favourite type of wood?

Answers on a postcard please.


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

I see the stalker is back


----------



## vipond33 (Jul 25, 2011)

999
It's harder to do a 999 than it is to do a 360 nu?
Almost, almost there is way better and way harder than a full turnaround, way better. 
But then I do turn around in these Moments, and that many posts - and somehow strangely keep saying - I believe in homicide.




that's the truth of it


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

They say that all things will be better for us, after we are dead .

!



!


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

I saw an ad on the telly last night for 'World of Tanks". I was strangely drawn to it. 
Is this a mid-life crisis thing? Is anyone else on 'World of Tanks'? Is it any good?


----------



## vipond33 (Jul 25, 2011)

I would be pleased to punt out a postcard again as I just happen to work with a very talented lesbian cabinetmaker, (she immigrated to Canada recently from Norway via a small island in Greece) and she has confided in me the name of her favourite tree but, and this is huge - where is the death certificate of the dead guinea pig and its stuffing and mounting and conveyance to me with its opulent log cabin? Prizes cannot pile up ad infinitum if we are to remain confidants.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

I"M SORRY Gene, the closing date for the last contest has passed. 
We asked you what is a lesbian's favourite kind of wood?, the answer of course is tongue and groove, though I would given you half a point for rubber wood. 
As to the previous prize, Pooka, the guinea pig still lives, it's testament to my animal husbandry skills that he has not yet departed. I think he may outlive my taxidermist Uncle which may present a problem when, you know, the time comes.


----------



## vipond33 (Jul 25, 2011)

Not to sound pedantic or like a woodworker or anything, but isn't tongue and groove a joint? and isn't rubber something you put on wood to prevent the occurrence of little Pooka's? 
The contest seems to have been rigged. I think the fix is in and the prize a chimera. 
How very disappointing so close to Christmas. 
I'll be ok, really. Sniff.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

Whats a chimira.? .....that eludes moment at the moment…....is it like a chupacabra ? What prize ? The tongue and groove thing i understand very well . Need to get my Stella back . get back in the groove ,groovy. I miss that sort of thing sometimes ….....the heart is a lonely hunter . Sublimation is good …...up to a point , then it becomes dysfunctional , blah blah blah . I'm dysfunctional ,or else i wouldn't be here . Didn't we almost have it all ,when love was all we had worth giving ? Didn't we almost have it all ? sorry…...that whitney houston song got me side tracked ,let me just mute that…........there….......thats better . The sleeper cells seem very quiet at this time SHHHHHHHHHH…......shhhhh …..quiet . Just keep reminding myself to not forget to unlearn things . Someone just walked across the room and handed me a bourbon and coke . My gay friends throw the best parties…HANDS DOWN . My biker friends in east tejas come close but they lack a little *decorum* to say the least( No HD ridin dentists and lawyers in that crowd BYL .) blah blah blah …......I have been directed by My host to " mingle " ......love the holidays …......cheer up









chirizzo heads ….have fun


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

*@ renners* ,....Cum bi yah …..................................................mylordcumbiyah*mylord*
..........................................................................................................................cum bi yah


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

I told the guy that " I like sensitive infrared to more invasive magnetic imaging " . This was in responce to a question that idid not hear but felt obliged to answer …....normal for me …..he nodded agreement . : )


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)




----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)




----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

LET'S FLIP THIS HOUSE !!!!


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)




----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)




----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)




----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

Seize the Day of the Dead , DaN…........................cool .


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

made entirely out of Chocolate…...


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

I am poopie tongue !


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)




----------



## vipond33 (Jul 25, 2011)

made entirely out of Chocolate……more chins than a Chinese phone book


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

Writing in my diary….....WYD ?


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

I hope that is non-gender specific chocolate , Gene…..just to be safe


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

Well, "The Sex Life of Robots " was deleted . google it if you wish . I can post some religious* projects* on here (that would be within the rules) ,and that would deleted ,because they would be considered pornographic to Western cultural mores . would I do so just to push a point ? Why so reactionary censors ?


----------



## vipond33 (Jul 25, 2011)

is this ok?


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

Such sad eyes…


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Time to take things a wee bit easier…









I take my green Blankie and a nap, thank you.

"Too often, we lose sight of life's simple pleasures. Remember when that certain Idiot did something to annoy you? While it takes almost 42 muscles to make a frown, it only takes four to extend your arm and "B!tch slap the SOB. Pass it on."


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie) (Mar 30, 2011)




----------



## vipond33 (Jul 25, 2011)

moment replied on a forum topic:
---------------------------------

Whats a chimira.? .....that eludes moment at the moment…....is it like a chupacabra ? What prize ? The tongue and groove thing i understand very well . Need to get my Stella back . get back in the groove ,groovy. I miss that sort of thing sometimes ….....the heart is a lonely hunter . Sublimation is good …...up to a point , then it becomes dysfunctional , blah blah blah . I'm dysfunctional ,or else i wouldn't be here . Didn't we almost have it all ,when love was all we had worth giving ? Didn't we almost have it all ? sorry…...that whitney houston song got me side tracked ,let me just mute that…........there….......thats better . The sleeper cells seem very quiet at this time SHHHHHHHHHH…......shhhhh …..quiet . Just keep reminding myself to not forget to unlearn things . Someone just walked across the room and handed me a bourbon and coke . My gay friends throw the best parties…HANDS DOWN . My biker friends in east tejas come close but they lack a!
little *decorum* to say the least( No HD ridin dentists and lawyers in that crowd BYL .) blah blah blah …......I have been directed by My host to " mingle " ......love the holidays …......cheer up









chirizzo heads ….have fun

"bourbon and coke"? 
What an abomination. 
Don't you mean some coke?

never deleted, never too serious.


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

Why are members considered smart enough to vote on a freaking birdhouse contest ,

but too freaking dumb to vote on censorship in this forum ?

All the Political and Religious topics are still on these pages for all to read .No one seems upset by that

business decision .

Why not ban all Religious Projects ? How do you separate a religious image from a discussion

of it elsewhere ?

Why not ban all Militaria , shadowboxes , and memorials as being Political in nature ?

Why not delete each and every member's consoling word to the bereaved , if they use the word

" Prayers " or speak of spiritual matters in support ?

Sound ridiculous ? ......I agree . The Hypocrisy of blanket censorship lies in that dichotomy .

Thank goodness there has never been any censorship in Science , Art , and

Literature in the entire history of the world .

When you promote to subvert the free flow of ideas thoughts and feelings and dreams and expressions

of your creative peers within the group , that's just sad . It makes it very hard for me to be objective about

you and your work , since you will not afford that to others .

It may be just a small matter to some , .....but if you roll over on the small things

you will roll over on the big things .








" Happy Day " ~ Johnson


----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)

DONE! It's Flipped


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie) (Mar 30, 2011)

i dont really understand censorship ,i sometimes read ones on a thread complaining on threads and i think why are they so angry at another point of view or why are they even there ,if they dont want to hear other points of view then dont go there ,i like to having the freedom to read all even if i dont agree its that persons right to express there own ,but anyways good to see ya* Moment * been off line a while and missed reading your thread ,


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

We are going to make a bundle on this one ! It's beautiful . The former owner had his head cut off by 
bad people that he always suspected would do him in . Don't tell the prospects about that !


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie) (Mar 30, 2011)

lost there head


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

@* eddie *,......I would say that a lot of people have very diff opinions than I do politically , But I don't let that influence my appreciation of their creative productions when I view their projects . Why should it ,seems foolish .
Good to hear from you always . Don't get online myself much .Keep on keeping on .


----------



## davidmicraig (Nov 21, 2009)

On the issue of censorship, I have seen banned topics, but haven't heard any complaints regarding banned projects. Has anyone had their projects removed due to themes or subject matter that was deemed controversial? Porn had been removed from time to time but don't believe that carvings or depictions of nudity were removed. Religious topics were encouraged not to be pursued but crosses and religious carvings have remained. I believe much has to do with how this freedom of expression, thoughts, ideas, and feelings are conveyed.

I don't personally have a problem with administrators and owners of a site setting rules on how their property is used. I don't consider it much different than inviting people to sit in my living room and discuss a subject and when some folks decide to use that space to be offensive or go off topic to ask them to reign it in or ask them to leave. I am not restricting anothers freedom in this case because they are completely free to invite people to their own living space and talk about anything they wish.

This site is geared towards woodworking. I don't see where there are tight rules set on we express ourselves with wood.

One last comment on censorship and the concept of freedom. I personally believe that people also have the right to not be offended or insulted. While it is true that we sometimes choose to be offended or insulted when that intention was not put into play, I believe there are times when that intention is quite clear without any ambiguity at all. It seems to me that freedom is a two way street. The needs of the person who expresses should, at some point, match the needs of the viewer or listener. One sided expression for the sole purpose of shock, offense, insult, or condescension is not much different than assault in my book.

Just my opinion.

David


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

Jesus was a carpenter, He made stuff from wood. 
Go the whole hog. Damn!. Muslims don't dig on swine, so scratch that. 
Ban all wooden projects completely, blame Jesus.

Talk about, talk about POP MUSIC

Pork scratchings

R O B O T S

Banning other stuff

Dove bars

Cuckoo clocks but only plastic injection molded ones

Camels

Burger Barn

Power tools are ok as long as they're not for wood

But no wood, unless it's in tree form.






This poor guy had a religious post removed

It's not worth it

Kill some Germans instead at www.WorldofTanks.com

(Sorry OldNovice).


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

So why not Charlie Chaplin (Edited) and a couple trolls? Better then a rant.

(Edited)


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie) (Mar 30, 2011)

@ David i find your opinion offensive and insluting and a assault on my well being , just kidding David its my warped sense of humor , freedom dose carry a cost of ones self


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie) (Mar 30, 2011)

runner and Dan you guys just aint right


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie) (Mar 30, 2011)

runner Dove bars thats going to far


----------



## davidmicraig (Nov 21, 2009)

@ Eddie - I am insulted and feel assaulted due to your being offended and feeling assaulted, as well as from the vibes I get that you will be insulted by my being insulted due to you feeling like I insulted you 

Makes celtic knots look easy doesn't it


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

ebbie, you are right. I forgot the Dove bar has a wooden stick.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie) (Mar 30, 2011)

David i read that three times and thanks i think ,i really need to get some medical pot lol i would reather try a to make a Celtic knot


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

@DaN,

I don't expect you to get along with everyone on here. There are members here who rub me up the wrong way. I suspect there are members who I rub up the wrong way. That's fine. It's to be expected. I ain't bovvered.
There is a line though - and Charlie Chaplin taking a leak on a member's avatar crosses that line. It does for me anyway. The way you put it out for all to see - for public humiliation - is just plain wrong. 
That's what I take exception to. What's wrong with being reasonable? You don't even need to rant. It just makes you look bad.


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)




----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)




----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)




----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)




----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

@ David Craig ,

You recently used the word ' Symbiosis ' to describe the relationship between tools . Symbiosis refers to the inter relationships of organic things . That made me smile David ,thanks . No spell checks for 'concepts' . yet . As for censorship…....." quite clear to who , David ? ". Just exactly who ? Talk about ambiguity .


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

d

d

d

d

d

d

d

d

I would like to announce , that I have out sourced some of my future comedy material to a company in China.

I received a nice discount from them in return for providing them with some advertising in my market.

Expecting the first shipment soon ,so that we may all enjoy more cost effective humor while not

scrimping on quality . So. If I just run their banner several times ,that should cover the adverts ….I hope .

d

d

d

............................................*...CHU WANG *............................universal documents,Shanghai .










Chu Wang , a proud wholly unowned subsidiary of Moment , Inc.


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

@ vipond 33

I should have said a' bourbon and coca cola' . I don't do coke , ...... it would slow me down . : )

Had anymore enlightened critiques lately ? any ghosts in the machine ? Everyone's a critic, huh ? : )


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

*renners* that was a *tankless* remark … "kil some Germans" ... no offense taken!


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

Two weeks ago I was doing a walk through of a house my Daughter is having built . Everything looked ok . When we got to the patio I noticed that there were weep holes in the brick* under the eaves* along the entire backside of the house (even the porch columns ). I asked the guy " What's up with the weep holes on that brick .?" He sez " Well , that's code ,you have to have those every 36 inches ." I just stood there looking at it for a while then asked him" Codes aside,buddy, when have you ever seen weep holes on a top course of brickwork , because I sure as hell haven't ? " 
Well I got here this morning , all the upper weep holes had been filled and that made me happy , because it is going to rain down here in Texas …one of these months .


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

"That's code"

is an anagram for "I don't care" apart from they took out a few letters and added some more in.

It's great that you have found a new supplier of comedy material in China to handle your comic output. I hope you and Chu Wang have a lasting and fruitful relationship. However, it would be remiss of me not to inform you that South Korea is emerging as the new comedic superpower.

for instance:

What did Brad Pitt say to his sleepy wife?

안졸리나

OMG, LOL that's so funny.


----------



## vipond33 (Jul 25, 2011)

I just did a Google drive by of both your houses (gleaned from information hidden in your posts) and noticed that there were *no* weep holes as required by code. 
Now when some builder or his flunkey says "It's built to code!" you may roughly translate that to mean "If we made it any cheaper we'd be put in jail" and I don't want to go all super nanny on you but if this isn't fixed you may very well not go to prison, but you *will* go to the Naughty Step {or the Naughty Room if you're older than your posts seem to indicate} until *you* weep and say you're sorry.
善有善報，惡有惡報。
你明白嗎？好男孩。
Ha, ha, ha.


----------



## davidmicraig (Nov 21, 2009)

I used the word symbiotic - 
sym·bi·ot·ic
[sim-bee-ot-ik, -bahy-] Show IPA

adjective 
living in symbiosis, or having an interdependent relationship: Many people feel the relationship between humans and dogs is symbiotic.

as in having an interdependent relationship.


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

Kuacha ni Gene, wewe ni scaring mimi …


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

Hey moment, how did the hot date with the Amish chick go?


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie) (Mar 30, 2011)

just catching up ,ill have a jack and coke on the rocks ,moment hope date goes well with the Amish chick ,


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

@ David , you know I was just kidding right ? I wouldn't be so presumptuous as those internet grammar 
police .Not that unkind. I think you can use any flowery or invented parts of language you so choose . But *sym BIO sis* is
is a tad of a reach for an comparative analogy , even when talking about ,apparently, unknown to me , the secret 
and even organic, bordering on the erotic , relationship between tools , their masters, and interrelated
Cymbiots , Borgs , Cyborgs , Robots and Drones .


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

"One last comment on censorship and the concept of freedom. I personally believe that people also have the right to not be offended or insulted. While it is true that we sometimes choose to be offended or insulted when that intention was not put into play, I believe there are times when that intention is quite clear without any ambiguity at all. It seems to me that freedom is a two way street. The needs of the person who expresses should, at some point, match the needs of the viewer or listener. One sided expression for the sole purpose of shock, offense, insult, or condescension* is not much different than assault in my book*. Just my opinion." David

I am curious about your meaning by the use of the word 'asasult '.

Are you alluding to …...............perhaps…..........

A literary sense of " An assault on the senses ." ?

Internet TROLLS ,insuluting you on this little site , and feeding on ' OPINIONS ' like flesh eating Zombies . ?
( nice metaphor , huh ? ) : )

Yet , if you place a " legal " intent as to imply a consequence , then you are perhaps correct in its ' legality " but incorrect by connecting it to censorship or so called ' freedom" in relationship to the real world (not the net ) .

Here is a contemporary historical account :

Once a man saw injustice all around .
he began to 'freely express' his ideas about this .
he was jailed , warned , released .
he continued to share his ideas and speak out. An ever widening sphere listened .
he became known throughout his country .
Officials came and said to him " Listen …..
You are saying all these things just to shock and upset people .
You are breaking the law and assaulting our very way of life . " 
Then they put him in prison , yet he did not relent .
One day things changed . Laws were abolished ,new ones written .
After *decades* in prison , he was released .
he was known, by this time ,throughout the world .
he became the elected leader of his country .

He accomplished his goals while being deprived of personal freedom.
He accomplished them by using the 'free expressoin' of his ideas .
Not so called "freedom of speech" , which can be legislated , changed or eliminated by 'legal ' means .

Censorship is very complex and stratified across all cultures and societies . It is quite useful and benign at best ,but it can be used as a tool ( like propaganda ) for one group wishing to suppress or try to eliminate another.


----------



## davidmicraig (Nov 21, 2009)

And I would be totally cool with being ribbed, teased, looked at with odd glances, or even having people twirl their finger by their ear when I walk by  as long as I was made fun of for using the correctly quoted word.


----------



## davidmicraig (Nov 21, 2009)

In regards to censorship, I don't think it is all that complicated. I will be kicked out of any non-virtual establishment if I started randomly insulting individuals or spouting political or religious views that didn't sit well with the owner of the establishment. I would probably do the same to anyone who came into my house if they couldn't act with mutual respect. I don't see how the civil liberties of freedom of speech imply that one can use this freedom everywhere they go, including private property (which, in the virtual world this is).

Now we can get very philosophical about it. And your points would probably be valid on that level. I only took exception to the sentence - "Why are members considered smart enough to vote on a freaking birdhouse contest ,but too freaking dumb to vote on censorship in this forum ?" Because it implied that anyone who respected the rules set out by the moderator lacked intelligence.

Unfortunately, these types of discussions very rarely generate any new thought or viewpoints because they are agenda based and often result in the twisting of words and meaning in order to prove a point. One of the reasons why I detest politics


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

Ive offed some points of view , opinions may even vary about that . I like philosophy , i am not concerned if my 'points' are considered valid , I may not agree with all of them myself . I am *demonstrating* a point of view ,not trying to pose points for a debate , although we all know how t he audience loves contention . I am more than happy to start a point -counter point with you , ,which you seem to be disdaining ,yet employing at the same instant .


----------



## davidmicraig (Nov 21, 2009)

You are right, I do tend to encourage continuation of discussions at the same time that I try to pull myself out of them  I think the big thing for me is not to be agreed with but to at least be understood. When I feel that the meaning of what I write is being re-translated, I make further and further attempts to try to lay down what was intended. Unfortunately, this usually digs me a wider and deeper hole. I know better but at least I am consistent in this. They say the definition of insanity is the repetition of the same act expecting different results. I am repetitious and expect the same result, yet that result is not healthy for me. I definitely hope that is not the definition of sanity


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

That is why I like you David , you are very honest , and I share some of the same sentiments that you mentioned. Small world huh ? : ) I am glad you showed up here , I have some good stuff coming up on A.I. and robotics which should make for some interesting speculations about the future…...sanity is over rated JMO


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

!



!


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

Do you know the biggest failing of internet forums such as this?

The biggest cause of misunderstandings and arguments?

Words.

They are there in black and white, words, not communication. You wouldn't know if the author had a smile on his face at the time of writing, because all it is is black letters on a white screen. No gestures, no intonations, no eye contact, just words that can go one way or another.


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

Ah, renners , When my expectations become " too real "about the net , I like to indulge myself with a hot bubble bath ,
while reading the Journal of Behavioral Addictions by the light of flickering gilded Venetian candelabra .


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie) (Mar 30, 2011)

moment have a merry Christmas and a happy new tear, keep on keeping on


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

Plant your hope with good seed , thats nice , happy holidays eddie .


----------



## davidmicraig (Nov 21, 2009)

Yes, words can be a hindrance. When the printing press was first created, it was considered an invention of the devil. I can spend 18 hours writing a thesis of emotional thought and be completed misunderstood, while one person can hold up one finger and get their point across with almost total clarity 

Thanks for the comments moment. I never take our semi-debates personally. I do appreciate how you finalize them with kind words.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

Symbiotes










http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Symbiote_%28comics%29


----------



## davidmicraig (Nov 21, 2009)

You nailed it Dan. I was comparing tools to extraterrestrial parasites. At last! Someone understands 

I have been reflecting on what Renners said about words. Future postings will be done in interpretative dance


----------



## vipond33 (Jul 25, 2011)

I agree with all about dem words. 
Say what you will, just don't put em in my mouth - don't know where they've been before.


----------



## derosa (Aug 21, 2010)

Have to ask Gene, in your piece above on cutting miters in a panel, why wouldn't you just move the fence to the opposite side of the blade and cut your miter that way? Also what difference does a right tilt blade make? Mine tilts to the left. When I had to make the urn I just set the fence the correct distance from the blade and ran the panel over it. It isn't something I would have ever thought was wrong and seemed the logical solution for me. 
I would see a need for your solution when trying to miter both sides the same, resulting in a rhombus, which results in the narrow edge of the one first side cut trying to wedge under the fence. But when making a trapezoid like in your picture there is no catching.


----------



## vipond33 (Jul 25, 2011)

Russ, the catching is from vibration with no clearance; the back of the blade picks it up, gives it a quick buss on the cheek and then whips it back. All shapes catch.

When panels are cut to perfect size and then mitred it must be an outboard cut as dimensions are different for each piece. Still the same beautiful effect. We do it many days.

A right tilting saw suits a right handed person, that's all. I've never queried my boss who is left handed when he uses the tool but he seems quite comfortable with it. To use the fence on the left is awkward to my muscles and a bit dangerous feeling at the same time. Left hand mitre gauge, same deal.


----------



## davidmicraig (Nov 21, 2009)

I must confess, Gene, that I sometimes stuff my words in my shoes when I get home for the day. Mostly for safe keeping and it makes them easier to find when I get up. You are right, you wouldn't want them in your mouth.


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

Bring on the interpretive dance.


----------



## davidmicraig (Nov 21, 2009)

Love it *Renners*. I have been known to do the snoopy dance from time to time. I will save that one for one of those "bad" days here.


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

I'm working on a piece called 'Oompah, Oompah, Stick It Up Your Jumper' for just such a day. Now where's that tutu?


----------



## vipond33 (Jul 25, 2011)

*Bro, bro, stop! don't say those words!!*
.








.
*Insecure woman who berated her commitment-phobic boyfriend for years finally gets him to ruin his life to complete hers.*

Now they seem like this to her….










But will come back like this to him….









This has been a public service announcement brought to you by the Polish proverb:
"A bachelor and a dog can do anything."


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

*gene*, I never knew that the misadventures of the heart could cause such bad dental problems . That guy 
needs to join Match. com , The women there are so well adjusted , and have absolutely no Baggage whatsoever ,it's unbelievable . *I* could probably only afford to date on Doggie Match com . When you can serve your date dinner
out of a bag ,.....that's a cheap date ,....not a lot of conversation…...mostly body language ,that's a 
plus . Then take my date back to the kennel to say 'good night ' ....which would be just a quiick kiss and
a pat on the head , ..........unless the dog is Polish…....... I wouldn't date a Polish dog because I
heard that they will do anything .


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

I never do any research before posting on lumberjocks first, oh no, hang on, I mean I never post anything on lumberjocks without researching it first. 
So anyway, because lying isn't allowed on the internet, I found out some pretty *amazing facts* about polish dogs. I love facts I do - and factoids, which are small pieces of fact.

Here is a picture of a Polish Dog. (fact)
exhibit A - Polski Owczarek Nizinny or PON for short.









This one is called Lazski.

Incredibly, the Polish dog is made entirely from coarsely ground beef and venison, and is said to be way spicier than a regular dog. Maybe that is why they will do anything - pizza topping, sandwich filling, sliced diagonally and tossed in a salad, add it to a stew etc,... boil it, broil it, fry it, grill it…

I'm sure you will agree the Polish Dog is very versatile.

exhibit B - Batchelors, (Gene, you ought to get a new spellchecker [fact]).










I like Batchelors too. They are a nice shade of green which is nice and calming, and a tasty accompaniment to fish and chips, especially on Fridays. Or fish fingers and chips on every other day of the week. They also come in a tin with a ringpull, which would be handy in a post apocalyptic scenario such as the one depicted in the Mad Max films, especially if you could not find a tin opener. I have been stockpiling Batchelors since February 1997 for the end of the World, which as we know, is only a few days away now.

In conclusion to my exhaustive research, my quest for knowledge, I have found that some Batchelors and a Polish Dog can indeed do anything.


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

Does anyone know how I can get out of doing Jury service? I got the notice in the post the other day.

I wouldn't mind if it was something interesting, like someone knocking off safety deposit boxes, or cash in transit vans, or someone poisoning their old Granny for an inheritance/payback etc. I'd really like to get one of those Eastern Europeans who according to my next door neighbour, robbed all the ducks out of the park.

But it won't be anything interesting. I know it. Housewife up in front of the beak for talking on her mobile to someone she met on Match.com while driving. x 15.
Send her down!


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

Batch it up , yo . And don;t skimp on them Fish Fingers and micro waved Chips and Mashy peas . Are those peas pre mashed or must one mashy them oneself ? and Katsup…....lots of katsup …...or nut butter .


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)




----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

Mushy peas are mushy straight out of the tin. Apparently, they bury the peas in a pit, urinate on them, and leave them over the winter to ferment before sending them to the cannery. Or that could be an Icelandic fish delicacy, I can't remember which.
Another interesting fact, mushy peas are green because they absorb light in the red and blue spectrum. Well maybe not the blue, but definitely red.


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

@* renners* , Scientists have discovered even smaller particles than 'Factoids ' , They are called ' Factoidites '.

Here's an example of a factoidite : " ... " . Hard to understand , because most factoidites burn up

before they reach the earth .


----------



## davidmicraig (Nov 21, 2009)

*Renners* - If they haven't chosen the members yet, mention something about how you hope the case doesn't take too long because you have to hurry home to comfort your brother who just separated. His wife met someone on match.com… That should do the trick.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

Renners - Just wear a t-shirt that says "Kill 'em all, Let God sort 'em out"

THAT'LL get you out of jury duty fo' sho!


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

@* David* , did they bring back Political topics ? I've been gone awhile . There seems to be a really long one , chock full of name calling , who blocked who gambits and that other junk that is supposed to be banned .going on now .
What gives ?


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

^Moment, that's why I tuned out for a bit. 
.
I like Renners more than ever (which was a lot).


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

Very interesting case in the newspaper at the weekend. The man behind TetraPak®, who incidentally, is one of the wealthiest individuals in the world, found guilty of 'preventing a lawful and decent burial'. 
The facts of the case are that the Wife died after binging on coca cola, and he couldn't bear to be without her, so made a big Tetrapak® carton and kept her in that for a couple of months to keep her fresh.

TAKE HIM DOWN!

moment, I well believe the earth was seeded with factoidites from a passing comet composed of frozen facts. That is how, after billions of years of evolution, we have such a wide variety of facts on earth.

David, I am sorry, but that's just lame.


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

*Al*, good to hear from you bra , Have those bones mended well ? I hope so . I agree with you ,
renners is a jewel .


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

Aw, shucks, you guys!!!

You missed the drawer slide debacle moment. A thread about drawer slides (wood v metal) that was so overheated MsDebbie had to erase it whilst holding her finger on the option key, so it could never, ever come back, ever - this is like the binary equivalent of using the button on the toilet with two dimples, for extra flushing power when you need it.


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

She was holding her finger on what ?! I've heard it called lot of things….but…....that's a new one .

Don't call David's efforts "lame' ,that's unkind , save those remarks for me ,because no one out lames

me .


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

David is an all round nice guy and a thinker, and he knows that I know that he doesn't know whether I had a cheeky grin on my face when I posted that.

Emoticons are too easy and too cheesy

Though I do like this one

(o )( o)

which of course, simply means hungry enough to eat two fried eggs.


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

WE NEED DAVID . HE IS THE ONLY REAL THINKER WE HAVE !!! PLEASE DON"T UPSET HIM !! WE NEED ALL THE HELP WE CAN GET !!!!!!!! *


( Caps rant provided by Chu Wang documents )










\


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie) (Mar 30, 2011)

i just didnt know


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie) (Mar 30, 2011)

'Factoids are clogging up the cyber ports


----------



## davidmicraig (Nov 21, 2009)

lI am not offended. Though I have to question whether the cheeky grin was when I was called lame or when I was called a thinker 

And emoticons are cheesy, but I use them anyway. I have gotten to the point where I have an emoticon perma grin.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie) (Mar 30, 2011)

moment i have you and runner and david out lamed


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie) (Mar 30, 2011)

david dont grin to much it ill legal


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie) (Mar 30, 2011)




----------



## davidmicraig (Nov 21, 2009)

I can be outshined but not outlamed Eddie


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

I liked what you said about " putting words in your shoes ' that was cool .


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

Not so illegal anymore ,just don't play Rocky Mountain High …...I'll barf…..oid


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie) (Mar 30, 2011)

i was gone a while too didnt know of em banning politics ,its funny to me


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Two things to get out of jury duty, although, you DO have to show up:

A week before the date, stop taking a bath. Show up at the Courthouse in dirty, old work clothes, the nastier, the better. One or the other lawyer will excuse for cause, and you go home ( to take a shower)

When they ask " Do you know any of these people?" Say" Yep" ( excused for cause, again)

Of course, you could just not show up, but you'll be cited as "In Contempt" and have to pay a fine, and sit on the next Jury.


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

Do you remember that episode of Twilight Zone ,where the astronaut (prisoner ) had to leave his wife behind because of the weight factor . We find out at the end that she was a …Robot . ? Everyone has had thoughts of
having a relationship with a robot ( normal people ,that is ) . They will happen in the future . But robots having sex with each other ? Isn't that preposterous ! When I first saw the "Sex Life of Robots " I was very amused to say the least . The way it was constructed was a surprise to me ,since it appears to be metal work . It's one of those things you think " how clever ,wish i had thought of that . " Well it's funny , but it is for mature viewing i guess . These are some rat rod, industrial looking 'robots' , bare basic robots,...almost populist . So if you think puppets simulating robots simulating some laughable activity which is absurd …....is objectionable ,. Then don't watch the Video .. They wont jump off the page and shag you though Sex Life of Robots > wikipedia


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

@* bandit* , I like your 'four muscle " bitch slap method best . That would get someone out of jury duty pretty damn quick .


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

The mysterious color purplehttps://www.google.com/search?q=chinese+purple+superconductor&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:en-USfficial&client=firefox-a . This is some interesting stuff !!!. Happy Holidays to all .


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)




----------



## davidmicraig (Nov 21, 2009)

Cool wikipedia link moment. Kind of a cross between cyber sex and automated phone messaging systems connecting to automated answering machines and having a conversation. Robots visiting Westworld...


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)




----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie) (Mar 30, 2011)

get ready moment they say snow coming


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

I would put my words in my shoes overnight if I thought they wouldn't stink by morning.

Fascinating video moment, I felt strangely drawn to the kettle watching that.

Today I assembled 3 pieces of IKEA furniture for someone. It's soulless stuff. Cheap. Plastic. Disposable. I am convinced it's made by robots. Robots who load X amount of mechanically recovered wood† into a machine and unload X amount of soulless, cheap, plastic, disposable pieces of furniture out of another machine. 
That is one reason I no longer like IKEA. Another reason is those robots that make the IKEA junk are all sex maniacs, as evidenced by moments link.
Some of them are right slags.
The only thing I like about IKEA is the pictures of the guy putting it all together in the instruction manual.









The IKEA man demonstrates a wide range of expressions. Oops, your corners gone, Bummer!
The 'pleased as punch' one is good as well ('I put that together', pats horrible table), but the best is the WTF with the question mark.


----------



## vipond33 (Jul 25, 2011)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Top of the line with the Blues Brothers, good call DaN.


----------



## vipond33 (Jul 25, 2011)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

Happy New Year moment, and all you other guys who are like Murdoch from the A-Team.

Signing off until my hangover's gone


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

That's going to be a long time renners , see you in the Spring : ) Happy New Year renners !


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

pretty sure its true










can you pick out the player ?










Happy New Year


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

the circle of life would tell me that by the time you die, you will have realized that the only thing you ever learned is what NOT to do

more like

"I wouldn't do that" and smile.

Once in awhile the advice that falls on deaf ears that endanger lives needs an interjection beyond measure of letting them know










Game over










Stay focused on what counts : ))










the rest ?










remember










life could always be worse : ))


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

Couple of beers, sparkly wine, some fireworks, put the kids to bed, couple of whiskies, turf on the fire,
Happy New Year!




Why not?
Classic.


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

I live a cats life

and my children










Happy Happy Happy

: ))


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## vipond33 (Jul 25, 2011)

a reaction shot from our studio audience


----------



## vipond33 (Jul 25, 2011)

Back to the OP, unfortunately.

Doing some simple trim rips today the back of the blade found a sharpened pencil sized bit of walnut and introduced it right through my thumb at about 180 mph. In through the tip, out near the joint.

















Clear your offcuts my friends or find out just how many nerve endings there are to say hello to you, again and again and again.

See the studio audience above? Premonition? ha, that's me.
gene


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

ouchy ouch ouch ouch ! nothing funny about that .


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

Gene, I don't even like getting splintered, never mind skewered. Hope your thumb heals quickly.


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

Gene , I hope someone irrigated that wound well . All that dried blood in image 2 doesn't look reich . 
Hope you are recovering well .


----------



## vipond33 (Jul 25, 2011)

Thanks, all healed now. Calluses forming, mental or otherwise.
Work safe.
gene


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## vipond33 (Jul 25, 2011)

Wonderful


----------



## vipond33 (Jul 25, 2011)

Gizmodo recently offered a sometimes lame argument advocating the US to go metric - in all ways, all things. Some interesting comments.

Ok, fine. Canada here.
Kickbacks off the saw should be and now will be quoted in KMPH.
.
.
But some things will never change, will they.






nsfw
140


----------



## vipond33 (Jul 25, 2011)




----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)




----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

...
oh !


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

Harmony ` ~ Johnson


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

baby humor


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

wha ?


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)




----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

!



!


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

~Balatoni


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

~Kostabi


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)




----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)




----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

~ Alphonse Mucha


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

High art in a down economy ~Ginger Fox


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

,
,
,
,
,
,
,
,
,
,
,
,










..
.
.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

: )


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

How much luck do you need to have to be a successful artist?


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

Back on the grid after 6 months as of yesterday . Tired of the wifi . The burger barn was closed for a couple of months for
a total remodel . It* was* a very small masonry building with a flat roof . You had to squeeze in between a drink
cooler and a table to get to the counter a couple of steps inside . It seated about 12 persons . They would bring your food to your car if you wanted . Classic hamburger joint , wonderful food ,never frozen , hand cut fries..etc. . That kid can really cook. When they re opend it was a Truly a big metal barn with soaring ceilings
90 inch projection tv on one wall and a few 60 inches thrown about , huge , seats over 100 now , nice place
........but the food is really bad now…...Its like something you would be served at a picnic . I don't eat fast food 
that often, but I like an old fashioned hamburger on occasion if it's dun right . I went to BJ's and had their 'Black and Blue ' burger , made with black angus and blue cheese , about 9 bucks ,whew , but it was a great
designer burger . 
Installed the modem yesterday and my system kept wiinking on and off. Quickly figured out that
the usb port on the laptop was loose ,so I shimmed it with a toothpick . That's woodworking for ya ! I used
a douglas fir toothpick with a nice natural finish and straight grain .I know what im doing , I got mad skills . lol .
Another grand daughter should be arriving next month and then I will be super busy . I will be spending time with Tyler,who just turned two , while mom is caring for the baby and dad is working . Tyler has had about 
100;000 dollars in brain surgery , Hasn't spoken yet , but he likes to run around the backyard and play ball and we play all kinds of silly games . My son-in-law's stepfather is a great guy ,Navy Vet . He lost both legs below the 
knees a couple of years ago to diabetes and now has had a stroke….so sad… so his wife has her hands 
full …...that leaves me to fill in the gaps .
I was glad when the kids asked me to help out , delighted in fact . I've just been hanging around my apartment,doing a little designing and reading and some painting and …waiting .


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

*@ renners* ,..........*51 %* ...... * : )*


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

I have to know *which* pattern first . It's the one in the middle …....right ?

















~Hegey


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

Announcement from *Chu Wang documents* :

We have all cutest and to afford scrollsaw patterns for you needs .
Cute *Bats *,mamals , and huming on birds and wing serpents .. Best in Eastern hemisphere .
Please happy be shop for you soon at Chu Wang
~ Mr. Wang


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

Have you googled the doodle ?

DON'T PANIC


----------



## vipond33 (Jul 25, 2011)

New menu item at the reeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeenovated Burger Barn.
Finger lickin good.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

~ Achmann
............................................................................................................................................................

































~ Ankles


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

I knew you would be along to post a 'fowl' GIF , damn , I just knew it ! Did you like your
image portrait that I did of you ? wasn't it just the best ? You better tell me ( man of few words but 
wonderful GIF's ) so I will know whether to Block ya ! : )








~ Rodriguez


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

the troll hunter rocks !
,,
,,


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

St Patrick's Day on Sunday.

This is a really big deal here. I drove to the Supermarché this evening, five minutes from my small village to the next small town. Bunting in green, white and gold draped between the streetlights, children's drawings and sheets of colour-by-number shamrocks, rainbows and leprechauns stuck in windows.

Everyone is buying booze and it's a big queue. Party On!!

Is it a celebration of the man who drove the snakes from Ireland? Or just another excuse for a piss-up? Or do the Irish drink on Paddy's day to forget the woes of the Paddy's Day Parade.

I've had a lucky escape. I thought I was going to be summonsed by my son's Scout Leader to pull a trailer load of Scouts in a SPD Parade. Thankfully, they are marching, behind the marching band, past hordes of small children sat on their father's shoulders, with wigs and hats and flags, waving at everything that passes. Could have been a bit of free advertising, though the sign on the van doesn't work. I even had one asshole tell me it was a peculiar name for a carpet shop. I just said yeah, got in the van, no point even trying to point out the difference between carpet and carpentry.

A Fire Engine

The Karate Club

Brass Band

Vintage cars

Cubs and Scouts

Some tractors

A very old Police car

Some more people marching

A few Harley Davidson's

An elephant if you're lucky.

That will be the Parade.

The weather will be horrible, cold, wet and windy. It won't start on time. There's so many other things I could be doing.

One year, certainly for my children, the highlight of the Parade, was an elephant taking a dump like King Kong's finger on the High Street, and the following elephant giving it a golden shower. A memory that endures. I should point out that there are not normally any elephants in Kilkenny, it's just that the circus was in town.

No circus this year, this Parade will be even lamer.

Sláinte


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## Odie1977 (Mar 14, 2013)

Cookie butter sounds awesome.


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

Sounds like a blast to me *renners*. Just the cold wet and windy part sounds great . I would trade places with
you . Im down here in this drought scorched lowland .It was 82 freakiing degrees today . If this summer turns out to be as hot as
the last two years , I may just have to leave for Wyoming early this year and stay there ! I need to get some altitude
,about 7000 thousand feet , where it will be …like 50 degrees when one awakes in the morning in the middle of july! Watching elephants poop was so enjoyable for me at the circus . I think kids seeing that for the first time…....
remember it ,....hard not to notice lol


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

Don't make me use my *Austrian* p.e.z. *.12 caliber* on you Dan ….....I'll do it !










*I use this for protection against intarsia tigers and hummingbirds .*


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)




----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

*Interviewer : * Mr. Rocel , you are known near and far for the fine work that you and 
your shop produce . Tell us a little about your *shop philosophy*, if you would .

*Man with hat :* * Hum*mmmmm *welll sir* ..*.it's like this*.......
In the labor process one does not identify with the product of one's own labor : this product becomes a distinct*, independent entity.* Through the process of labor, a person sells themselves as a commodity, and, when reduced to a commodity, the identity of the self is lost. Thus customers engage in a futile attempt to end thier sense of loss and alienation through escalated* material consumption*. A person begins to *identify *themselves through their *commoditie*s; they find their* character* in their Cars, Electronics ,Homes , Furniture ,Tools , even sports teams . Thus, 'all objects for them become the objectification of themselves'.. and* objects confirm* and *realize* their *individuality* once those become*' their'* *objects* . This process develops through the mechanization of industrial production . As a consequence of this conditioning, They have been morally *alienated by the practice of modernity*. They have become predictable ; manipulated by commodities that have taken on *cultural meanings*. Slave to the simultaneous generation and consumption of unending commodities. We here in the Shop are committed to …..............................
excellence in the production of fine commodities and Customer Service . *Would you folks care for some **coffee ?*

*Interviewer : * *Do you have espresso ?*

*Man in hat :* *Should have ,... Eddie !!! Get these fine folks some espresso , post haste proctor haste !*

*Woman with laptop :* * It's great to be back here in Austin !!*

.
.
.

.

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
...
.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

"But i have promises to keep and miles of clicks before i sleep "/http://www.shapeways.com/about/how_does_it_work?li=home-learnmore


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

Dear Mr. Moment ,

Our records show that you have not submitted sufficient payment on your account . While we realize that 
you have used only a portion of our comedy documents that we have provided , you remain responsible for 
payment on all documents per our agreement . Your timely attention to these matters is appreciated .

Sincerely ,

Chu Wang 
President
Chu Wang Documents

.............................................................................................................................................................










Dear Mr. Wang ,

Our records show that adequate payment has been remitted . I will be happy to review this matter 
with Mr. Moment personally ,as his schedule allows , so that we may resolve this matter .

Sincerely ,

F. Hugh
Accounting
Moment Productions


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

!



!


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

*@ Debbie *.......lol : )


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

are you crack' n 'Um ?

!



!


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

Gee , now i wont get any sleep tonight thinking about that .


----------



## vipond33 (Jul 25, 2011)

Mercury floats in space,








earth beware, biggish cannonball hiding inside.


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

Now that's cleverosity ! I will be able to sleep tonight . Thanks Gene !


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

*World Tallest Man Makes NBA Player Look Like a Middle Schooler*









That is Minnesota Timberwolves center Nikola Pekovic, a player who stands 6'11", but is dwarfed by the amused Vovkovinskiy, World Tallest Man.

The silly part is that we often refer to players like Pekovic as big men. Oh, how misguided that label was.

This is more than a tale about a gentle giant who is amusing to look at (and no doubt draws stares and giggles where ever he goes).

There is strife behind the smile of this NBA fan.

Let's begin with the simplest of questions, the answer to which has eluded Vovkovinskiy for far too long. Where does one buy comfortable shoes?

You can't go down to the local Foot Locker and ask if they have anything in a size 22, the smallest size Vovkovinskiy has recently been measured at. Or if they have a 25, the biggest measurement, via The Huffington Post.


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## vipond33 (Jul 25, 2011)

What the hell!! I go out to grab a smoke and get away from the rubes at my booth for a minute, come back and find I've been disappeared! just like what's her butt from way north of here. That does it. If this happens again we're both outta here, no second chances.

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie) (Mar 30, 2011)

yall are crazy


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

Eddie, crazy is all relative. Unless it's crazy paving, in which case it's a good way to use up broken slabs.






Crazy has also been around for a long time. At least 30 years according to my calculations.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

Has it really been that long ? for a projekt?

!



!

I think things are going to clear up …....

My Roebuck 1000 just arrived . 









I might make it in under a year …..just like Johnny .


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie) (Mar 30, 2011)

its been while Moment ,hope all is well and thats a fine saw should give you a break from all that hand sawing, great to hear from ya my friend


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

Good to hear from you my friend . Saw some pictures from that get-together yall had .

Hope yall had a good time . your picture reminds me that I have a plant to re pot soon . Those caladiiums are
coming along nicely for you .


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

my little rose bush in Laramie . ( 7 / 2010 )


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie) (Mar 30, 2011)

a beautiful rose indeed ,


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie) (Mar 30, 2011)

Dan,Gene and Runner i meant crazy in a good way , some take this life so serious and hay nobodys getting out of it alive


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

Any news on the newest grandchild moment?


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

*Autumn* , 7.6 lbs. .. Mom and baby are doing fine . Trust your family is well also !


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

eddie , send me the CAD drawings for those plant hangers , I might attempt one of those . : )
seriously , though ,those are clever .


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie) (Mar 30, 2011)

moment i dont have any plans i just cut some out ,but do have some pot on hand to get your measurement s and be sure to get the pots with the ring on the top as most do that ring is what it catches on

beautiful baby ,welcome to the world Autumn


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

I was just pulling your leg about the drawings . That's a good use of vertical space . Do you have any swivels 
on the lines .? I think you have the makings of a Calder style plant mobile . Cool . Looks like it
would fair well on a windy day . Nice work . I will pass along your welcome by name, and thank you ,also !


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

That's lovely grandpappy moment, glad all is well, but surely, Spring would be more appropriate?

Eddie, out of crazy, but got some crazee instead






This is the Queen's favourite song apparently… big fan of guitar based rock, the Queen.


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

A rose is a rose is a rose ….....uncle renners .

!



!


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

Autumn's good too, she looks super cute. Is there a scroll saw mobile in the future?


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

Thanks renners . Funny you should mention that . I am going to have a 'scroll saw' day off ,where I take my scroll saw out for
a day on the town ..lots of pics…..you are going to enjoy that one ,and that's no b s . !


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

!



!


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

!



!


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

" Anyone who has read Aristotle's Ethics and has also read modern moral philosophy must have been struck by the great contrasts between them. The concepts which are prominent among the moderns seem to be lacking, or at any rate buried or far in the background, in Aristotle. Most noticeably, the term "moral" itself, which we have by direct inheritance Aristotle, just doesn't seem to fit, in its modern sense, into an account of Aristotelian ethics. Aristotle distinguishes virtues as moral and intellectual. Have some of what he calls "intellectual" virtues what we should call a "moral" aspect? It would seem so; the criterion is presumably that a failure in an "intellectual" virtue-like that of having good judgment in calculating how to bring about something useful, say in municipal government‑-may be blameworthy. But-‑it may reasonably be asked‑-cannot any failure be made a matter of blame or reproach ? Any derogatory criticism, say of the workmanship of a product or the design of a machine, can be called blame or reproach. So we want to put in the word "morally" again: sometimes such a failure may be morally blameworthy, sometimes not. Now has Aristotle got this idea of moral blame, as opposed to any other? If he has, why isn't it more central? There are some mistakes, he says, which are causes, not of involuntariness in actions but of scoundrelism, and for which a man is blamed. Does this mean that there is a moral obligation not to make certain intellectual mistakes? Why doesn't he discuss obligation in general, and this obligation in particular? If someone professes to be expounding Aristotle and talks in a modern fashion about "moral" such-and-such he must be very imperceptive if he does not constantly feel like someone whose jaws have somehow got out of alignment: the teeth don't come together in a proper bite. [ ]

In present-day philosophy an explanation is required how an unjust man is a bad man, or an unjust action a *bad one; to give such an explanation belongs to ethics; but it cannot even be begun until we are equipped with a sound philosophy of psychology. * For the proof that an unjust man is a bad man would require a positive account of justice as a "virtue." This part of the subject-matter of ethics, is however, completely closed to us until we have an account of what type of characteristic a virtue is-a problem, not of ethics, but of conceptual analysis-and how it relates to the actions in which it is instanced: a matter which I think Aristotle did not succeed in really making clear. For this we certainly need an account at least of what a human action is at all, and how its description as "doing such-and-such" is affected by its motive and by the *intention or intentions in it*; and for this an account of such concepts is required. " 
~ G. E. M . Anscombe

Modern Moral Philosophy
( 1958 )


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

!



!


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

*The Sun Don't Shine …...

The Moon Don't Move the Tides

To Wash Me Clean .

Why So Unforgiving ?

And Why So Cold ?

Been A Long Time Crossing Bridge Of Sighs *


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

!



!


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

!



!


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.!



!
..

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

Acquainted with the Night I have been one acquainted with the night. I have walked out in rain-and back in rain. I have outwalked the furthest city light. I have looked down the saddest city lane. I have passed by the watchman on his beat And dropped my eyes, unwilling to explain. I have stood still and stopped the sound of feet When far away an interrupted cry Came over houses from another street, But not to call me back or say good-bye; And further still at an unearthly height, A luminary clock against the sky Proclaimed the time was neither wrong nor right. I have been one acquainted with the night. Robert Frost


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

poem *362*

I am walking through the furniture consignment shop

enjoying the discarded dinosaurs all lined up .

strolling along when something catches my eye .

She asks " what is that ? is that Georgian ? "

It was a Neo Classical breakfront

painted a flat grey like a mothballed Navy ship .

A ghost waiting to be adopted .

" It's Neo classical " i said

" That color is trash " she said , and walked on ahead .

The rails were so thin and delicate .

I stopped for a bit to examine it .

'Trash ? '......i thought…...Neo - Classical ….trash .?

Neo -Trashical …..... i thought….. that would be as good a name as

any for my up coming series .

Neo-Trashical ….... will do for a title .

I'm an artist of course , I have to be inventive within the trend .

I have to be clever and cute in presentation , right ?

I have to use my hip logic , with catchy titles ,

wrap them in arcane references and inventions ,

striving for the convention of the unconventional , right ?

Racing to find the dysfunctional 'new' that some Neo - Expressionist has overlooked .

And fill that niche . Become famously enigmatic , and sought out by the

adoring critics ( with turned out pockets ) and be a profitable mystery .

Divide that mystery up in parcels , and sell that phucking mystery ,right ?

I will line these mysteries up on a table , anywhere , and wait for you .

I will infer how important these mysteries are .

I will agree with every thing you have to say when you approach ,

I will canvass you like a Bible salesman ,

or an insurance agent , whatever it takes .

I will hawk you like a side show carney as you stumble away :

" Wait , wait ! ........buy into my dream ! It's so affordable and it fits you so well ! "

I will line these crumbs up in a gallery , anywhere , and wait for you .

We will sip wine , I will tell you what is confusing, what is passe .

Lecturing you on the profound and irrelevant ,as if I had a clue , like a parrot .

I will not agree outright with anything you have to say ,

I will defer and be demur , until I can smell gold , right ?

Then I will confess how important we are , suddenly how interesting

You have become , adoring you …...like an surveyor .

I will fill our glasses , I will become drunk on secret disappointments ,

but I will smile at you until it hurts .

It's our last ..fast.. run at the final furlong , all sweat and bloody lungs ,

a clamor of sharp hooves and flying mud .

(2013) ~moment


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie) (Mar 30, 2011)

Albinoni- Adagio in G Minor loved that, seemed to be a sad song ,got to look it up and see what it was about made me think of past times for some reason


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

I usually play that when I am sad . Ten or fifteen minutes of crying…..which is about all I indulge myself….

and then I feel better ,eddie . I will play " Still " and sing along as if I am sending a message to my wife .
Then i will play " all in love is fair " and imagine that she is reminding me to be strong . Then i play the
adagio . It is just something I began doing to cope ( not as often these days ) .


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

Well , that is my therapy . similar to arranging music and your emotions together . I think people have been doing
roller coaster of experiences , just a freaking mind boggling whirlwind . 
that since the dawn of time . Therapist , heal thyself . lol . Well ,indulge me , I live alone , as if I 
need an excuse to be rambling on here . : ) People do use this site for therapeutic value . Some
just have different names for it .
. I have been on a freakish
roller coaster of experiences , just a freaking mind boggling whirlwind . So I am going to grab a chance
to relax , my domicile needs c l e a n i n g , I need a bottle of 21 year old scotch whiskey from
Speyside for the weekend ( perhaps sooner ),not too particular ….Everclear's just fine , Jamaican
Overproof…......whatever . Knock together a table for SKROLLY . I give names to all my saws . 
I'm a mechano-anamist who believes that anything that has sharp steel teeth that may punish
you must have a spirit . So I try to be on a first name basis with those spirits . Crazy ? Well , the
Maternal side of my ancestry immigrated over the Bering Straights …....so not so much .

Whew , I have been going non stop for the last two weeks . I have been on a freakish


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie) (Mar 30, 2011)

music dose speak to the soul ,i think it is a great therapy , i was thinking of someone myself in that song, but i know shes in such a place as she would never want to come back here and she waits to see me again and she will but it dont mean we still dont miss each other while we'er apart im sure she dose me and she would want me to go on and be happy as i can be i know she is where she is and thats the hope that keep me content with going on


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

*Neo Trashical*

These works that I will be showing in Neo Trashical

will all be original designs that I have been working on for the past year .

Some will feature lighting effects , hardwoods ,some mixed medium .

These are not the kind of projekts one can find in a pattern book , or originate by downloading

from the Webb and trace and cut . Nothing wrong with that , the point is…....well

that will become evident as it progresses . I can say that you

have never seen work quite like these on LJ's . I'll be posting some of these in Europe / Russia .

The showing will be planned for next year ,possibly in Austin or Dallas .

Interspersed will be some other stuff . some funny , some romantic .

In just a few days I am going to begin . In just a few days I am going to

retire to my Home Page and will ' virtually ' have nothing to say .

I will always respond to a private message and welcome yours .

I will *NOT* comment on any projekt in the *Neo Trashical* series for any reason , on the

projekt page or anywhere publicly on this site . Comments themselves may become

a part of the last one of the series and I don't want to influence any discussion

or feelings . I will not read any comments on these works until they are all finished , so that no one feels

I am ignoring their comments publicly .


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

*364*










Bye , Gene


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

!



!


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

*renners*.................*.refreshingly crazy *

!



!


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

!



!


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

!



!


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

!



!


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

!



!


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

Sympatico my brother

!



!


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

Happy Trails Max

!



!


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

!



!


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

Frank

!



!

" He who lives in the forest, will at getimians break forth into the many places of solitude, where he sits with the wood spirits as they offer forth words of wisdom and truth…."

….as i walk out the stories that have been written within my-self,
mine eyes have be-come more conductive to light and darkness,
which has be-come a most use-full tool in my tool wrap called life,
for what individual can dream and then see their dreams bear fruit….

….in my earliest blog stories here i talked of the connection that feeds,
that connection was of what will each of us do with imagination and dreams,
one can take the approach that all this is an abstract of deny reality in seeing,
or one can choose to be-lieve for the betterment that comes from excogitation….

….so once again i started be-lieving in my-self and decided to conduct from life,
which in turn took me back to my tree roots where i embarked to be-come intertwined,
with wood once again and then a lumberjock friend sent me a beauti-full wooden box,
that wooden box be-came a tease to me as i watched it day to day from a spot of envy….

….that was when I remembered this piece of a wooden burl in the barn be-coming enamored,
enamored with beauty of a maple burl from where I sat was the passion that be-came fire,
now that one has beauty and the passion of wood brings us to a point of action and decision,
by which we will all be known of men as a talker or doer before the doors of truth and love…. ~ Frank


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

!



!


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

!



!


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

*365*

!



!


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

" Made his Sons grow tough and strong ,
" But they still cry when they hear sad songs " .
!



!


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

!



!


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

!



!


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

!



!


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

!



!


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

learnin2do

!



!


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

!



!


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

!



!


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

!



!


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

!



!


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

!



!
I mean it , pass it over hombre ....... btw…..beautiful carvings .


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

michelltwo

!



!


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

!



!

Masterful music for a masterful sculptor …...be well .


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

!



Best Wishes


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

!



!








Best Wishes


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

!



!


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

!



!

Your Irony is not wasted on the wasted ,..... ironically . I know that .
( But you are not a cynical elitist )


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

~ Andrew Boyce

absent 591 days


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

Brandy

absent 536 days


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

Scotty11

absent 193 days


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

Rick

absent 111 days


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

Mirock

absent 347 days


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

Cody Rockafeller

absent 483 days


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

!



!


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

!



!

*I *would, Loren . It's gooood . ; )


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

!



!


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

!



!
Best wishes my friend …...i'll meet you beyond the stars .


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

!



!


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

!



!










.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

@ Lumberjocks.com : *BEST WISHES*
.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

!



!

,

,

,

,

,

,

,

,

, ....................*..compléter*

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

........................................................................................................................................................


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

.........................................*.This Topic Is Closed.*......................................................................................
.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.
.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.*

................................................This Topic Is Closed..*.........................................................................

.

.

.

.

.

.

...

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.
.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

......................................................*This Topic Is Closed*......................................................................
.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.
.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.
.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.
.
.
.

.

.

.

.

.

..

.

.

.

..


----------

